# GT5 - detailing world clean online racing



## tmitch45

A few of us have been discussing on the 'GT5 Achademy' thread about doing some clean GT5 racing online in a private lobby so we thought we should start a thread to guage interest and opinion. Please feel free to comment if you would be interested and if you have any views.


----------



## Aero

Interested :thumb:

Evenings and weekends are best for me. Same car or performance points racing seems the most fair IMHO.


----------



## Edward101

Interested to!

I'm fairly flexible on time but I won't be on for next couple of days


----------



## McClane

Interested. This week might be tricky, as have an assignment plus work!

But otherwise sounds good. Out of practice mind!


----------



## alx_chung

Interested too. Evenings and Weekends are best for me.
Alex


----------



## Grawschbags

Count me in for this. Week nights are best for me. :driver:

PSN - Grawschbags


----------



## tmitch45

There are about 5-6 of us so far and with the guys on the Achademy thread we could have a grid of around 10 people. I think we should aim to get a few races going either friday or Sat evening after 10:00ish to test the water. The idea is to has competitive, fun and clean racing without the idiots you get usually online who just want to take people out. Feel free to also comment about your fav tracks and cars. The feeling at the moment is to have races with us all using the same cars so its propper close racing. My Fav track is Laguna Seca and my fav car is the Vauxhall VX220. I've looked at some of the propper organised racing leagues and as a start-up they use the Lexus IS F RM '07 see here (http://www.apexracingleague.com/show...eason-4-Signup) with no mods or set-up other than the race car setup and a change of paint job. Please head over to the other thread if your interest and hopefully we can get something sorted and let me know your ideas! Lets start a list of whos in dw name and psn name and also if you know how to set-up and host the races.

DW name PSN name
1 tmitch45 tmitch45
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Grawschbags

As much as I would like to, I cannot commit to the Friday and Saturday nights.

Week nights would be better for me (earlier than 10pm), but appreciate that may not be the case for the majority.


----------



## tmitch45

We can be flexable just need to guage opinion and get some racing going and take it from there. Friday/Saturday will just be a starting point.


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> DW name PSN name
> 1 tmitch45 tmitch45
> 2 Grawschbags Grawschbags
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 10


In that case, see you on the grid then! :driver:


----------



## pooma

DW name PSN name
1 tmitch45 tmitch45
2 Grawschbags Grawschbags
3 Pooma = thevalve666
4
5
6
7
8
9
10 


Should be able to get on around 10ish but as the ps3 is hooked up to the sitting room tv it's dependant on what time the mrs trots off to bed, she is weekend at work so the signs are good


----------



## Edward101

DW name PSN name
1 tmitch45 tmitch45
2 Grawschbags Grawschbags
3 Pooma = thevalve666
4 Edward101 = edward101
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## mteam

I only just got this tonight only driven a yaris so far I think you would guys hammer me do I need to get some more cars before I could race ?


----------



## Edward101

mteam said:


> I only just got this tonight only driven a yaris so far I think you would guys hammer me do I need to get some more cars before I could race ?


If we chose a car from the 'recommended' list then we all have same choice. Ranging from your Suzuki Swift up to Lambos etc. Or if we are using a different car I don't mind buying it and sending it over to you. However, seasonal a spec events can earn you very fast money!


----------



## Aero

I will be online Friday and Saturday after 8pm ish but I'll be racing with friends, you are welcome to join.



mteam said:


> I only just got this tonight only driven a yaris so far I think you would guys hammer me do I need to get some more cars before I could race ?


Not necessarily it depends on the lobby set up, there's a list of recommended cars available to everyone for online racing (the same cars available in Arcade mode).

edit: Edward101 beat me to it


----------



## Edward101

To fast for you buddy! Haha. Will be really good fun getting some races together. Shall we choose some cars now? Or just use from recommended list first so that every one has the cars without possibly having to buy some. Tracks we can just choose there and then as we can type on the chat


----------



## tmitch45

I have been off work today so played GT5 online for the first time today. The main thing I noticed was that even with a limit on the performance points some cars were obviously miles faster than other which I guess was down to other things like Aero and weight etc. Thats why I was wondering if to level the playing field it might be good if we all had the same car. I had a play in one of those Lexus IS F RM '07 I mentioned. It is available as a premium car in the Lexus Dealership and you will need to purchase it and go to the GT Auto Section and do a Race Modification Upgrade. It was a really quick and easy to provoke oversteer good fun though. I'm also quite happy to send one to those without or we could start of with something simple like hot hatches?


----------



## Edward101

I don't mind on car either really, we need to arrange a time so we can get people on. And also work out who creates the lobby.


----------



## tmitch45

I would suggest 10:00 tomorrow and/or Saturday. It seemed to be a good time when I was involved with the F1 online stuff as usually family and other halves have gone to bed. I'll have a go at setting up the lobby if none else is able but really have no experience with the online racing on GT5. What do we think about cars? hot hatch, the lexus, lotus elise?



Aero said:


> I will be online Friday and Saturday after 8pm ish but I'll be racing with friends, you are welcome to join.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Another option could be to join Aero and his buddies if he doesn't mind and our numbers are on the low side.


----------



## Edward101

I don't mind any of the above. I guess just see who's on at the time. If numbers are down then we can join Aero.


----------



## tmitch45

Ok I'll be on at 10:00. If none is on by then I'll setup the lobby. If anyone is on before and they want to set something up then go for it.


----------



## Grawschbags

I'm off for the night now. May manage tomorrow depending on what time I'm home at. Away all weekend, so can't make Saturday.

Is the experience with the Elise and the VX220 likely to be anything like using the Elise for the Top Gear challenge? I didn't get on with that car at all! 

I'm easy with the cars though, I've got enough credits to kit out my garage with whatever.


----------



## Edward101

No the Elise is fine to control, on the top gear event it had poor tyres on it. Even Sports hards work fine on it


----------



## Grawschbags

Cool. I'll get some practice in with it then in case it pops up.


----------



## Aero

If you have problems setting a lounge up send me a message on PSN and I will try to help 


tmitch45 said:


> Another option could be to join Aero and his buddies if he doesn't mind and our numbers are on the low side.


Yes of course you can :thumb: we normally vote regularly on tracks and race performance points cars anywhere between 400 - 650pp.


----------



## tmitch45

Aero said:


> If you have problems setting a lounge up send me a message on PSN and I will try to help
> 
> Yes of course you can :thumb: we normally vote regularly on tracks and race performance points cars anywhere between 400 - 650pp.


I'm thinking if its ok then that we just join you at least for the first go. I'll be on around 10:00. How do we join you then?


----------



## Aero

tmitch45 said:


> I'm thinking if its ok then that we just join you at least for the first go. I'll be on around 10:00. How do we join you then?


On your home page click Community
Scroll up or down to find my profile
Click on me
You will see Message board, Log, Mail, Gifts and Lounge - which is a coffee cup
Click on the small round orange and black icon above the coffee cup
Click Join to enter my lounge.


----------



## tmitch45

Nice one bud!:thumb: What cars do you tend to use so I can make sure I've got some and what tracks do you use. I'm off this afternoon so I'm wanting to get some cars sorted and a bit of practice in as I came last in most of the online races I tried last night! Mind you the guys I was racing were using very powerful cars with no aids permitted to it was opposite loack all the way!!

We will do the above and join you tonight mate thanks!


----------



## Aero

Cool looking forward to it 

We don't tend to race the kart, snow or gravel tracks other than that we race most of the others, hope you have downloaded Spa.
For an idea of good cars off the top of my head Toyota FT86, Mazda RX7, Honda NSX Type R, Lotus Elise 111S RM, Lotus Evora (add a rear wing), BMW M3 CSL, Audi R8 4.2, Ferrari 458. Definitely the NSX is the most popular car, rather than change settings I have about 5 of them at different performance points.

Only aid is ABS and tyre wear will be on.


----------



## Edward101

Ahhh I havent downloaded any of the extra tracks


----------



## Aero

It's possible but not certain we will race at Spa, such a great track it's worth getting.


----------



## tmitch45

I love spa on F1 2011 I'll down load it for tonight then! and have a look at getting some of those cars, might cost me a bit tho! What is the best basic tuning to do to the cars?


----------



## Aero

Less weight more power!!! :lol: lower the ride height and adjust suspension to suit your driving style. Make sure your gearing is right for the track and improve LSD settings to reduce wheel spin, don't go to high on the LSD or you will have understeer.

Little trick for the Elise RM is add weight so you can increase power, makes a great 500pp car.


----------



## tmitch45

Thanks mate. I'm expecting to get my ass kicked this evening but the racing should be good fun. Are all yr mates as fast as you?


----------



## Edward101

Just bought Spa, so I'm all set just need to buy some more cars now, doubt ill be to competive tonight, hopefully my cars are decent lol


----------



## Matt.

Have had GT5 since release but never really got on with it.

Can I join in with the fun? Do I need to add everyone to play with them or just one person? 

What tracks / cars should I get?


----------



## Aero

tmitch45 said:


> Thanks mate. I'm expecting to get my ass kicked this evening but the racing should be good fun. Are all yr mates as fast as you?


I don't know how many of them will be online but we are reasonably evenly matched.


Matt. said:


> Have had GT5 since release but never really got on with it.
> 
> Can I join in with the fun? Do I need to add everyone to play with them or just one person?
> 
> What tracks / cars should I get?


Yes you can join in. As for cars and tracks I've answered that one page 3


----------



## Grawschbags

I've not downloaded any of the DLC. Is there any specific pack I should buy? Noticed there's a bundled pack.

Or should I just buy everything and be done with it?


----------



## Grawschbags

Matt. said:


> Have had GT5 since release but never really got on with it.
> 
> Can I join in with the fun? Do I need to add everyone to play with them or just one person?
> 
> What tracks / cars should I get?


You would have to add folk to play with them mate. You'll find their PSN's throughout this thread.

Mine is Grawschbags.


----------



## Edward101

When will you be on Aero? As I'm free all evening basically.


----------



## Aero

Grawschbags said:


> I've not downloaded any of the DLC. Is there any specific pack I should buy? Noticed there's a bundled pack.
> 
> Or should I just buy everything and be done with it?


I've downloaded every DLC and used them all although I do play GT5 quite alot. Just for the use of Spa having at least the Course Pack is a no brainer.



Edward101 said:


> When will you be on Aero? As I'm free all evening basically.


Can't give you an exact time about 8:30 ish.


----------



## Edward101

Cheers buddy I'll be on around then most probably :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Looks like I'll be joining you tomorrow at this rate










How do I join or do you have to invite?


----------



## tmitch45

I'll be on at 9:30 to 10:00 will you still be racing then?


----------



## Grawschbags

Matt. said:


> Looks like I'll be joining you tomorrow at this rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I join or do you have to invite?


Ha ha. I feel your pain mate. I had endure all that on Wednesday night!


----------



## Matt.

Just over half way.

Is there a list with all the DLC's on?


----------



## tmitch45

If you go to the playstation store and search Gran Torismo 5 it brings up a list. I just downloaded the complete pack which gives you the tracks and new cars. Once downloaded start up GT5 and on the first screen in the bottom right there is an icon 'download' or something similar under that all stuff you downoad appears and then you click on the stuff you have downloaded it appears in the game. The cars will be under the car transport icon and the track will be there automatically.


----------



## Matt.

How much is the complete pack? I'm still updating.

How many extra tracks are there?


----------



## tmitch45

The complete pack was just under £10. Not sure how many tracks but there are a load of racing cars and karts. You also get other stuff that I'm not to bothered about but the price of the complete package is cheaper than getting half the stuff seperately. You get Spa and a kart track and as for cars you get the Red Bull X2011, and a line-up of specially tuned touring cars and karts.


----------



## Matt.

Do you get all the paint and parts etc?


----------



## hedwig

I'm keen, not tried the online racing before but would like to! Will have to check my psn name...


----------



## tmitch45

It talks about paint as in new colours and shades and the racing helmets and outfits of famous drivers. the racing cars come fully kitted out in race spec so racing tyres, suspension, spoilers etc.


----------



## tmitch45

I enjoyed the racing although I was a bit rubbish but hope I kept out of peoples way. I guess thats what you get if you always play with the racing line and traction control on:lol:

Aero you guys and your cars are really quick I couldn't keep up with the NSX's even from the start line. How come that are so fast if they are the same performance points? Is it weight , aero gears?

I'm defo up for another go tomorrow if you are? Maybe we can attract a few more from here if we advise them how to join the lounge. I'll be on from 9:30/10:00 again.


----------



## mteam

I'll have to have a some practise before I have a go I couldn't even complete a lap of the top gear track lol

It would be good if you could explain how you join a game

cheers Jack


----------



## tmitch45

Jack, I would have a practice on a couple of tracks spa for example and get confident with them. Also as pointed out by Aero last night make sure your basic car setup is right so putting soft racing tyres boosts grip no end and lowering and stiffening the suspension with a racing set-up. Its not all about out and out power if you cannot control it. Also if like me you find controling a powerful rwd car difficult (especially without traction) make sure you use 4wd cars like the scuby, evo or audi s3/s4. 

Here is how to jointhe racing:-

On your home page click Community
Scroll up or down to find my profile
Click on NorthernAero
You will see Message board, Log, Mail, Gifts and Lounge - which is a coffee cup
Click on the small round orange and black icon above the coffee cup
Click Join to enter my lounge.


----------



## Matt.

Downloaded the complete pack. It's only 11 touring cars, Spa, 2 karting tracks and the paints.

Are there still other car packs?


----------



## Matt.

How can I choose my car and tune it ready for racing?


----------



## tmitch45

Matt, goto either the used car lot or dealers and buy a car. Then goto tuning and/or Gt auto and tune your car up. Then repeat for any number of cars.

Last night I was racing with Aero and him mates and they used Honda NSX's, M3 csl's, lotus elise etc. The tuning limit last night was 500 performance points. When you tune your can it will tell you the bhp increase and also the performance points your car has. Any tuning that affects the cars power, speed, downforce etc will increase the performance points. As a little tip under 'engine' tuning there is spomething called the performance limiter or adjust this can be used to detune your car to meet the limits of a race. For example if your tuned car has 520 performance points (pp) and the race limit is 500 you can effectivily detune your car down to 500 using this. You cannot detune a standard car however. Hope that helps, ask away if you need any more help.


----------



## Matt.

Thanks. I have tuned a Skyline GT34 but I'm sure it is 660 pp. 

I have run out of money to tune any other cars so I will be able to detune the Skyline?

Just one other thing, how do you find best to change gears? I tried a few controls but can't get comfy with them.


----------



## tmitch45

I use the Driving force GT wheel so its paddles or sequential shifer for me:driver:


----------



## Matt.

Any way I can get more money?


----------



## tmitch45

How much you got? I'd get rid of any cars you are def not going to use in the game or online. You won't get a huge amout for the but it all helps. Other than that its a case of playing and winning and building the cash up. Do a search on youtube for making cash on GT5 and it shows you the fastest way i.e. best events with most winnings etc. Also try and stick to a few cars to mod for online as you can easily waste cash on mods that you never get back.


----------



## Matt.

About 1,000CR:lol:

Spent it all on the Skyline,to then learn races are capped at 500pp or similar.


----------



## tmitch45

Matt you can detune the skyline if you have tuned it using the power reducer or just remove some of the parts you have fitted. Also as aero pointed out its not just power, the suspension, aerodynamics and drivetrain are just as important.


----------



## Aero

It was nice to see a few guys from DW I think 3 or 4 come on through the night.


tmitch45 said:


> I enjoyed the racing although I was a bit rubbish but hope I kept out of peoples way. I guess thats what you get if you always play with the racing line and traction control on:lol:
> 
> Aero you guys and your cars are really quick I couldn't keep up with the NSX's even from the start line. How come that are so fast if they are the same performance points? Is it weight , aero gears?
> 
> I'm defo up for another go tomorrow if you are? Maybe we can attract a few more from here if we advise them how to join the lounge. I'll be on from 9:30/10:00 again.


There are better cars at certain performance points, depending on track, tyres and set up. The NSX is just a nicely balanced quick car and doesn't need much set up work.

Unfortunately my friends were split into two lounges for most of the night and we didn't get all together until almost midnight. Tonight I will be joining a friends lounge so I won't be hosting and there might not be enough room for DW guys. If there's room you can join but it will be very competitive racing.

If you guys want to set up a DW private lounge here is how to do it.
On your home page click Community
Your profile will be highlighted and you will see Message board, Log, Mail, Gifts and Lounge - which is a coffee cup
Click on the coffee cup
Click Join to create a lounge.

As for detuning, remove parts then use the power reducer if you have to.


----------



## tmitch45

I'll set up a DW lounge from 10:00 thanks for the above lounge setup instructions. For those who want to join follow the instructions below if you see that I'm on and racing.

On your home page click Community
Scroll up or down to find my profile
Click on tmitch45
You will see Message board, Log, Mail, Gifts and Lounge - which is a coffee cup
Click on the small round orange and black icon above the coffee cup
Click Join to enter my lounge. 

I don't have a headset so won't be able to talk to anyone but that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Matt.

Is your PSN tmitch45?


----------



## tmitch45

Yes, feel free to add me as a friend matt! I should be on at 10:00 depending on when the Mrs goes to bed.


----------



## tmitch45

How was your racing last night Aero? I had a practice with the NSX and then set up a lounge but none from here on to race so joined a few random rooms with some reasonable results. I think I need to stick to a few cars and practice with them.

I was wondering if you could tell us any lap times you have recorded for the NSX for specific tracks so I can practice using the same car as you to try and get near to your times and that way get a bit faster and more consistent?


----------



## mteam

I must have missed you last night tmitch45 checked about 10.10 but then ended up watching something with the mrs


----------



## tmitch45

mteam said:


> I must have missed you last night tmitch45 checked about 10.10 but then ended up watching something with the mrs


I was going on at 10 but the footy went into extra time and pens so actually was on at more like 11. If enough interested we could try and do something in the evenings this week but need a few to make it worth our time.


----------



## Aero

tmitch45 said:


> How was your racing last night Aero? I had a practice with the NSX and then set up a lounge but none from here on to race so joined a few random rooms with some reasonable results. I think I need to stick to a few cars and practice with them.
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell us any lap times you have recorded for the NSX for specific tracks so I can practice using the same car as you to try and get near to your times and that way get a bit faster and more consistent?


Went well thanks, very competitive had one of my closest winning margins only 0.007! second place guy wasn't to happy :lol:

I can set some lap times if you like (any tracks in particular?) or if you want to meet online some point this week I might be able to make it on.


----------



## tmitch45

I was thinking of the tracks you use the most so I can pratice so spa and the others from the other night. I'm off work tomorrow and wed so hope to be on tonight and tuesday nights till late. I play f1 2011 a lot and am getting back into GT5 slowly the handling of the games are really different. I'm prob going to get Dirt Showdown on Friday which looks to be a good laugh if only for the online stuff! If you see me online and your up for a race drop me a message.


----------



## Aero

I can be online tonight, what time will you be on?


----------



## tmitch45

I'll prob be on after 10:00 when the Mrs is in bed. Got myself a keyboard so communication ight be easier. Do you play f1 2011? and what do you think about dirt showdown?


----------



## Aero

tmitch45 said:


> I'll prob be on after 10:00 when the Mrs is in bed. Got myself a keyboard so communication ight be easier. Do you play f1 2011? and what do you think about dirt showdown?


Ok I will be online tonight from about 10. Haven't played F1 for a long time more into GT5 and I don't have Dirt.


----------



## Grawschbags

I'm online just now. Interested in getting a car or two to set up and practice in so I'm comoetitve with you guys. What do you recommend?


----------



## tmitch45

When I raced with Aero on Friday he reccomended a Honda NSX. WIth full adgustable suspension and an LSD. I also downloaded the complete GT5 pack with the touring cars so would be good to get some of those racing. He also reccomended the lotus Elise. See you online later.


----------



## Grawschbags

Hmmm. I don't get on too well with the MR cars. I bought that Lexus and done the racing mod. Took it round Spa and was doing 2:24s. No idea if that's decent or not.


----------



## tmitch45

I'll have to have a go at spa to see what I can do. I take it you did spa in the Lexus?


----------



## Grawschbags

Yes mate. Had racing softs on as well. I'm about to head off. Will be interesting to see how my times compare. Hopefully catch up with you one night this week.


----------



## Grawschbags

Well I had a wee dabble with the online stuff. Was shockingly bad without all the aids on. Bit more practice required I think!


----------



## jenks

I'm up for some racing, ajenks70 (iirc), is there a list of names for me to send friend requests to? I will be on this Sat. Mrs out all night so GT5 and a few beers:thumb:

Feel free to send me friend requests.


----------



## tmitch45

Hi mate feel free to add me! tmitch45. If you read back through the thread particularly in the early pages people have stated their psn names.


----------



## Grawschbags

So are we going to get someing set up then one night this week so folk know when to turn on? For those that have to kick their other halfs out, just tell them to go up and read a book before bed so we can all get on at a reasonable time! 

I'm thinking Thursday or Saturday night.

I played yesterday, but I find the single player game far too boring. The only thing holding my interest in this game is the prospect of online racing.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Hmmm. I don't get on too well with the MR cars. I bought that Lexus and done the racing mod. Took it round Spa and was doing 2:24s. No idea if that's decent or not.


I had a quick go this morning using the Lexus 07 ISF Race tuned car. I have no other mods with the exception of Soft racing tyre. So its at 384 BHP and 551 performance points. I had a go at spa and did 2:28s. Your time is pretty decent!:thumb: Not sure I want to play anymore:lol:

I'll have a propper go later


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> I had a quick go this morning using the Lexus 07 ISF Race tuned car. I have no other mods with the exception of Soft racing tyre. So its at 384 BHP and 551 performance points. I had a go at spa and did 2:28s. Your time is pretty decent!:thumb: Not sure I want to play anymore:lol:
> 
> I'll have a propper go later


All I put on it was the racing mod and the soft racing tyres mate. I reckon I could get the time down a tad more if I could master the last chicane and the first corner.

Would be interesting to hear from someone who uses manual gears and most of the assists off, as I imagine that will be much quicker... :driver:


----------



## jenks

Friends requests sent out:thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

jenks said:


> Friends requests sent out:thumb:


Added mate, cheers.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> All I put on it was the racing mod and the soft racing tyres mate. I reckon I could get the time down a tad more if I could master the last chicane and the first corner.
> 
> Would be interesting to hear from someone who uses manual gears and most of the assists off, as I imagine that will be much quicker... :driver:


I use manual gears and every driver aid off with the exception of ABS. I also have tyre wear and type grip set to realistic. I wonder if I'll be faster with tyre wear/grip on normal?? Also I think I'll be faster with good old fashioned prectice:thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> I use manual gears and every driver aid off with the exception of ABS. I also have tyre wear and type grip set to realistic. I wonder if I'll be faster with tyre wear/grip on normal?? Also I think I'll be faster with good old fashioned prectice:thumb:


Well you're head and shoulders above me then as I'm using the good old auto transmission with all the aids as default.

I keep meaning to master the gears but I get too caught up in what I'm doing to think about changing up and down!


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Well you're head and shoulders above me then as I'm using the good old auto transmission with all the aids as default.
> 
> I keep meaning to master the gears but I get too caught up in what I'm doing to think about changing up and down!


Even so mate your doing well and thats a very fast lap. Are you using the G27? I would get onto manual gears as soon as possible . I played with Aero and some guys on here last Friday and they had most aids of and I was rubbish. Since then I've had some practice and good advice and my lap times are tumbling. Its difficult to begin with but much more realistic. if you think about it you could never do that first bend on spa and then nail the loud pedal without cooking the rear tyres like I've done on many occasions. Another advantage of the manual gears is that you can short shift out of corners to avoid wheelspin. At the end of the day it doesn't really matter which transmission you use but I would practice with out the driving aids and with tyre wear and grip set to normal as this is what some of the guys prefer to use.


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> Even so mate your doing well and thats a very fast lap. Are you using the G27? I would get onto manual gears as soon as possible . I played with Aero and some guys on here last Friday and they had most aids of and I was rubbish. Since then I've had some practice and good advice and my lap times are tumbling. Its difficult to begin with but much more realistic. if you think about it you could never do that first bend on spa and then nail the loud pedal without cooking the rear tyres like I've done on many occasions. Another advantage of the manual gears is that you can short shift out of corners to avoid wheelspin. At the end of the day it doesn't really matter which transmission you use but I would practice with out the driving aids and with tyre wear and grip set to normal as this is what some of the guys prefer to use.


Yeah, I'm using the G27 mate. I'll no doubt make more use of the paddles than I would the shifter.

When I was playing online yesterday, most of the lobbies had all the aids off so I was having to get to grips with it. I think my problem is that I have a heavy right foot after exiting corners and constantly light the back wheels up, resulting in a spin!

Its weird as I was quite adept to playing F1 2010 without the aids on and with manual gears.


----------



## tmitch45

Talking about a heavy right foot do you play in your socks or shoes. I play in socks there is no way I could judge the pedal weight in shoes.

Its funny Im reasonable at F1 2011 but not so good at GT5. Its because the feel of both games is very different to me and if you compare spa, some of the corners that you would take at full throttle where as you could never do that on GT5. Some of that is the difference in the cars i.e. loads of downforce on an F1 car and the difference in the driving handling physics of the games.


----------



## Grawschbags

I play in my socks the majority of times, but I'm not averse to playing in my slippers as well. We should maybe invest in some racing boots!

The one thing I do love about GT5 is the physics of the cars, and the fact the dynamics are all different from one to another. With all the aids off on F1 is still felt a bit point and go.

Just done Spa again with all the assists off and manual gears, managed a 2:26:194. I can live with that for the time being.


----------



## Aero

I will be online Friday and Saturday night but i'll be racing with friends again.


Grawschbags said:


> Just done Spa again with all the assists off and manual gears, managed a 2:26:194. I can live with that for the time being.


What car/pp was that with?


----------



## Grawschbags

Aero said:


> What car/pp was that with?


That was with the Lexus IF mate. Racing modification performed with racing soft tyres. Think the BHP was 484 and the PP was 551. That's just off the top of my head. No other modes bar the tyres and racing mod.

I actually preffered it using the manual gears as it helped me to brake enough going in to corners, especially the first corner at Spa. Still found it a lot to take in though having to change up and down gears under braking/cornering.

Glad it wasn't my own car, the amount of times I had it bouncing off the limiter!


----------



## tmitch45

I'll be on Friday and Saturday.

Grawschbags did you have tyre wear/grip set to real?


----------



## Grawschbags

Yes mate. Waited till they wore down about half way before resetting and coming back out again on a fresh set.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Yes mate. Waited till they wore down about half way before resetting and coming back out again on a fresh set.


Its really cool how the tyre wear alters the grip and if you really look after your tyres (ie not spinning them up) makes them last longer.


----------



## Aero

Grawschbags said:


> That was with the Lexus IF mate. Racing modification performed with racing soft tyres. Think the BHP was 484 and the PP was 551. That's just off the top of my head. No other modes bar the tyres and racing mod.
> 
> I actually preffered it using the manual gears as it helped me to brake enough going in to corners, especially the first corner at Spa. Still found it a lot to take in though having to change up and down gears under braking/cornering.
> 
> Glad it wasn't my own car, the amount of times I had it bouncing off the limiter!


Alright I guess you haven't done much if any set up like gearing and aero which will be loosing you time. I'm down in the 2:24's with a 500pp NSX, so there is plenty time to be found out of that ISF.


----------



## Grawschbags

Aero said:


> Alright I guess you haven't done much if any set up like gearing and aero which will be loosing you time. I'm down in the 2:24's with a 500pp NSX, so there is plenty time to be found out of that ISF.


Nah, I haven't messed about with any of the setup options.

I was wanting to get comfortable with using the manual gears and turning the aids off, then comparing how much time I could shave off by tweaking other settings.

Do you know any laps times off the top of your head for any of the cars/tracks you use so I can see if I'm likely to be competitive at any point?

I wasn't the biggest fan of the NSX, or any other MR cars for that matter. I much prefer the FR's, but I'll have to get used to them if we're going to get some racing happening. :driver:


----------



## Aero

Grawschbags said:


> Do you know any laps times off the top of your head for any of the cars/tracks you use so I can see if I'm likely to be competitive at any point?
> 
> I wasn't the biggest fan of the NSX, or any other MR cars for that matter. I much prefer the FR's, but I'll have to get used to them if we're going to get some racing happening. :driver:


The only times that come to mind right now are 2:20.4 at Spa in a 550pp NSX Type R (with a rear wing), and a 54.7 at Tsukuba in a Lotus Elise 111R RM.

I used to struggle with MR cars but practice lots with them because they are very good, work on your weaknesses first and you'll only get better :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

I'll be online tonight and tomorrow if anyone else is!


----------



## tmitch45

Didn't get on until later last night so had a bit of a practice on spa with the Lexus racing car and NSX.

I managed a 2:25 in the lexus:driver:

I also had a go at the same make racing. The bit where you select practice, then select a track then have a choice of drift run, time trial or race. I chose race and totally distroyed the other cars it was way too easy so I was wondering is there somewhere where I can change the AI driving opponents? I'm not the best at GT5 but find in single player I either win by miles or loose by miles I don't very often have close racing.


----------



## Grawschbags

Glad to see the practice is paying off.

That's what annoys me about playing the AI cars, there's never close racing. I've read elsewhere that its down to tyre choices. The AI generally don't run racing softs, therefor we p!ss all over them when we them selected. That and the fact we're probably just much better than them.


----------



## Grawschbags

Aero said:


> The only times that come to mind right now are 2:20.4 at Spa in a 550pp NSX Type R (with a rear wing), and a 54.7 at Tsukuba in a Lotus Elise 111R RM.
> 
> I used to struggle with MR cars but practice lots with them because they are very good, work on your weaknesses first and you'll only get better :thumb:


Cheers mate. I'll have a play about with these cars and see if I can get anywhere close.

Do you always use the racing soft tyres?


----------



## tmitch45

I think he did use racing softs for those times. That lotus elise is an ace car! Buy an elise from the dealer and do the same racing mod as you did to the lexus. I had a go around Tsukuba and from the top of my head was in the high 50's. You will need a delicate right foot with this car as it does like to oversteer out of corners so I changer up a gear earlier to kill the wheelspin although Aero pointed out that this might not be the quickest as the eilse engine has to be 'red lined' to get the best out of it! Have a go and see what you think. Next time I'm on I'll tell you my actual time for the track.


----------



## Grawschbags

Cool. Will give it a bash mate. Quite like the Tsukuba track. I just can't shift the nightmares of the Elise after that Top Gear challenge!


----------



## tmitch45

That first bend on the Top Gear track is really hard! Also I thing in the challenge the car is on standard tyre. The racing mods add a rear wing and if you put racing softs on the car it totally transforms it! The one this with the game that impresses me is the handling. After driving the lexus and then changing to the elise it feels like a go kart, small, light and powerful.

I'm not sure if this is possible on GT5, but on F1 2011 you can view your friends lap times in practice/time trial mode as in the GT5 achademy. That would really be useful to compare our times and car set-ups if it was possible.


----------



## Grawschbags

Yeah, the first bend caught me out every time on my first few attempts. The last two bends were just as bad. Have you golded it?

That would be good to compare lap times with friends. No idea if its achievable or not though.

I'm in two minds whether or not to have a blast just now, or go and clean the cars since its a nice day.


----------



## tmitch45

I'm painting the b****y fence its a right pain. Its to nice to be inside and cleaning the cars unless you have a covered/shaded area sounds hard work especially if you have black/dark cars like I do!!. I'm going to do the cars either this evening when it cools off or sunday evening and I'll be on GT5 later. If you are on and you see me online drop me a message we can always do some free runs to work on lap times and get tip from each other and then some racing. I did that with aero the other night. He gave me some useful driving tips and he paced me around and then we raced albeit with him in a less powerful car cos hes way to fast for me:lol:


----------



## Grawschbags

Ha ha. I've managed to put off painting the fence for another day! Watching the neighbours paint theirs though!

I doubt I'll be on today/tonight. Got a session tonight, and I can't condone drinking and driving! 

Would be good to hook up and set some times. I've not fettled with any of the car setups since the very early seasonal races, so looking forward to tweaking the settings to get the best out the car.


----------



## Aero

Grawschbags said:


> Cheers mate. I'll have a play about with these cars and see if I can get anywhere close.
> 
> Do you always use the racing soft tyres?


For those times I did, don't always use racing softs sometimes go for sport softs especially when pp is low.


----------



## horico

I'm pretty rubbish at the mo but if anyone can add me and invite me to a race I'll play cannon fodder!! 

Username: Horrico (yes, two r's). 

Cheers!


----------



## tmitch45

I'll add you next time I'm on also if you read the thread you can add anyone that has posted their psn and if they are playing/hosting a race you can join them. Also if yo do the GT5 achademy (free download in the playstation store) you can see how your scores add up to ours if you are friends with us.


----------



## tangledmonkey

I'm up for a race some time. I haven't touched the PS3 for a while though so I will probably be pants!


----------



## tmitch45

Continued from the discussion on the other thread...........

Just had a look on GT5 at cars and performance points etc. If we go for hot hatches we can either all have the same car no mods and soft tyre or we can all choose our own hot hatch and tune them upto say 450 performance points. the choice is:-

Focus ST 415pp
Renault Megan 414pp
VW Golf GTI 405pp
Volvo C30 R Design 415pp
Alfa Brera 409pp
Peugeot 394pp
Citron VTS 385pp
Suzuki Swift Sport 350pp

We could also do Lotus Elise 111R 04 v Open Speedster turbo (Vauxhall VX220) upto 500pp soft tyres

Another option is Mitsubishi v Subaru upto 500pp soft tyres.

This gives a range of cars to choose from and different drive types with front, rear and 4x4.

I'm happy to do any of the above as I have at least one of each type of car but I'm more than happy if people have any other options.


----------



## Grawschbags

I'm more than happy to go with hot hatches initially, all with roughly the same PP. Although Edward and Aero should be handicapped with tyre choices. 

I had a run in the Elise earlier as well and it was pretty decent, so I'd race in one of them as well.

Friday night folks, book your place on the grid!


----------



## tmitch45

OK then lets start with any hothatch from the list (or any I've overlooked) with soft racing tyres and tuning up to 450pp. Whoever sets the room up needs to set these perameters. I can do it but will be 10:00. Better get some laps in with my focus. It will be strange after the rear wheel drive cars I've played in recently!


----------



## Grawschbags

I'll get myself a Golf GTI then as there's no excuse for me not being able to drive it!

10 pm is fine for me. I'll join your lobby as I've never set one up before.


----------



## tmitch45

Cool! I'll set one up. Looks like its Focus ST v Golf GTi so far then!

Any preferences on tracks?


----------



## Grawschbags

No preference mate, I'm pretty pants on all of them. 

How many laps are we going for? Tyre wear could be a factor if its on, and what assists?


----------



## Edward101

Would it be okay if I used the Megane?? If not I'll just use the ST or GTI


----------



## Grawschbags

Go for your life mate. We'll be having a performace cap anyway, so as long as it's within that. I'm sure tmitch45 mentioned a PP of 450.


----------



## Edward101

Grawschbags said:


> Go for your life mate. We'll be having a performace cap anyway, so as long as it's within that. I'm sure tmitch45 mentioned a PP of 450.


Ill get on later and buy a Megane and stick a few mods on it. Im free all today now so will kill some time  Joys of a short day at work today


----------



## tmitch45

Edward101 said:


> Would it be okay if I used the Megane?? If not I'll just use the ST or GTI


Go for it mate! It doesn't matter what you have as long as its a hot hatch style car with front wheel drive and no full race mod even if it comes to under 450pp. In post 118 I put a list of cars and there performance points for people to choose from. If we cap it at 450pp it gives everyone scope to do some mods and should be equal racing. In theory you could get a swift sport and mod it up to take on an STor GTI with just a few mods.


----------



## Edward101

Just modded up a 106 gti to 448 points! Not the quickest in a straight line but only weighs about 750 kgs!! :lol: Should catch up on the twisties! Might have a look at modding some of the not to popular FF hot hatch cars


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> No preference mate, I'm pretty pants on all of them.
> 
> How many laps are we going for? Tyre wear could be a factor if its on, and what assists?


To start with this needs to be fun and easy for anyone to have a go so I'm easy if we allow assists to be on or off. Personally i'm better now I use no TC as you can drive faster but we want people to be competitive so we could leave it for individuals to decide. Tyre wear is a good option and if we had longer races that could mean perhaps choosing softs and having to pit or going for the whole race on Hards! If its ok with people we might be better to start on 5 laps or so and build it up from there depending on how we get on?

I'll post up later some more details if people are happy for me to with the rules and tracks and how to join the lounge I'll set up tomorrow. Also if you are in contact with others on DW or good mates who fancy a fun but fair evening of racing get them to join.

Aero and Edward your pp limit will be 350 to even things up:lol: Only joking guys!!


----------



## Edward101

Oi :lol: .... now going to fully tune a 2cv to annoy you now :lol:


----------



## Aero

Mini Cooper S is good but Honda is the best bet, Civic and Integra are quick at 450pp. 


tmitch45 said:


> Aero and Edward your pp limit will be 350 to even things up:lol: Only joking guys!!


:lol: Tim if there are a few people online with you tomorrow just drop me a message via PSN and I'll pop over.


----------



## Grawschbags

That's me ready to roll. Tested a few cars, and I'm happy to enter with my Golf.

Done most of my laps round Spa, hopefully that's on the list tomorrow! 

Must say as well, was lapping about 2 seconds better in the Golf than I was in the Focus ST.

Both cars sitting at 450 PP, racing soft tyres and TC off.


----------



## tmitch45

Aero said:


> Mini Cooper S is good but Honda is the best bet, Civic and Integra are quick at 450pp.
> 
> :lol: Tim if there are a few people online with you tomorrow just drop me a message via PSN and I'll pop over.


Will do!, I'm trying my best to get something sorted think there are about 4 of us at the moment!

Good shout with the Honda Civic and cooper totally forgot about them. It doesn't matter who has what car even if there are lots of the same model would be good to see a selection of hot hatches battling it out though!


----------



## jenks

will try and get on friday night.


----------



## tmitch45

Ok race fans the plan for tomorrow - Friday night as close to 10:00 as possible Ill set up a room/lounge to get some racing going. I order for people to find the room you will need to a friend of mine on PSN so if you aren't and want to join send me a request before 9:00 friday if possible. To join the room follow the following:-

On your home page click Community
Scroll up or down to find my profile - tmitch45
Click on tmitch45
You will see Message board, Log, Mail, Gifts and Lounge - which is a coffee cup
Click on the small round orange and black icon above the coffee cup
Click Join to enter my room/lounge.

*The Cars *The racing tomorrow will mainly be hot hatches with tuning permitted upto 450 performance points and soft racing tyres. Anyone can choose any hot hatch front wheel drive car and you can do any mods within the 450pp limit. The only exception is leaving standard gear ratios and not doing the full race tune mod on the car in 'GT Auto' even if this is below 450pp. The idea is for basic hot hatches with a little tuning so everyone can reach the performance cap of 450pp.

*Driving Aids*People can use whatever aids they want, auto or manual gears and driving line.

*The Tracks*We can choose and vote on these on the night in the 'lounge' however tracks like Spa, Tsukuba and Laguna Seca seem popular.

The idea is to get as many of us as possible doing some online race which lets face it is miles better than single player mode and to have fun and fair racing. If there is anything I've forgotten let me know!


----------



## Dizzle77

Sweet! I've not played it for few months now, but I'm up for this. I'll add you tomorrow and might have to sneak in a bit of practice before the main event. I'm not that good anyway, but it should be a laugh 

PSN: *Normangah*


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> That's me ready to roll. Tested a few cars, and I'm happy to enter with my Golf.
> 
> Done most of my laps round Spa, hopefully that's on the list tomorrow!
> 
> Must say as well, was lapping about 2 seconds better in the Golf than I was in the Focus ST.
> 
> Both cars sitting at 450 PP, racing soft tyres and TC off.


Had a quick go myself and your right its because as in real life the focus st is that much heavier!


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> The idea is to get as many of us as possible doing some online race which *lets face it is miles better than single player mode* and to have fun and fair racing. If there is anything I've forgotten let me know!


Looking forward to it mate. The missus has already been briefed that she is being ditched for the night, plus there's football on beforehand as well - win, win!

Will probably be on from the back of 9 getting some practice in on various tracks.

Just to clarify, we're not allowed to mess about with gear ratio's?


----------



## Grawschbags

Dizzle77 said:


> Sweet! I've not played it for few months now, but I'm up for this. I'll add you tomorrow and might have to sneak in a bit of practice before the main event. I'm not that good anyway, but it should be a laugh
> 
> PSN: *Normangah*


My PSN is Grawschbags mate. Others can be found throughout this thread. :thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> Had a quick go myself and your right its because as in real life the focus st is that much heavier!


Good point, didn't pay attention to the weight difference.

I have done stage 3 weight reduction on both the Golf and the ST. Thought the ST was a bit more stable through the corners, but didn't have the puff on the straights.


----------



## Grawschbags

Is anyone using headsets during tonight’s racing extravaganza?


----------



## Dizzle77

^^^^ i wont be

Dammit! Just read the requirements message again by Tmitch. I already bought myself a Golf R32, but didn't realise it was front wheel drive only. Will have to do some more prep work when I get home later. Think I initially tried buying a new Golf GTI, but it wouldn't let me as i haven't bought a car pack 

Might just pick up an ST and see what that's like


----------



## Edward101

I will probably be on from 9, need to buy a few more cars. Should be good fun!


----------



## Grawschbags

Dizzle77 said:


> ^^^^ i wont be
> 
> Dammit! Just read the requirements message again by Tmitch. I already bought myself a Golf R32, but didn't realise it was front wheel drive only. Will have to do some more prep work when I get home later. Think I initially tried buying a new Golf GTI, but it wouldn't let me as i haven't bought a car pack
> 
> Might just pick up an ST and see what that's like


I'm sure I've had the Golf GTI for ages mate, don't remember having to buy a car pack for it. I've got the MK5 though, not checked if there's a MK6.


----------



## Aero

No headset here. It's the MK6 Golf R (which is 4wd) in the car pack you can buy a MK5 GTI.

If someone needs a car drop me a message via PSN. Can only send 1 car a day and it has to be under 1 million credits.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Looking forward to it mate. The missus has already been briefed that she is being ditched for the night, plus there's football on beforehand as well - win, win!
> 
> Will probably be on from the back of 9 getting some practice in on various tracks.
> 
> Just to clarify, we're not allowed to mess about with gear ratio's?


Yes I think it will make for closer racing if we dont mess with the gear ratios. Tested a few more cars and have ditched the ST for something better!

I'll have the room set up for 10:00 so we can start looking at the first race from then. I'll be on the playstation before then to accept any final friend requests remember if you want the race and therefore enter the lounge I set up, you need to send me a friend request if not done already or if I don't appear in your friend list. Then follow these instructions below at 10:00 not before as i wont have had chance to set things up.

On your home page click Community
Scroll up or down to find my profile - tmitch45
Click on tmitch45
You will see Message board, Log, Mail, Gifts and Lounge - which is a coffee cup
Click on the small round orange and black icon above the coffee cup
Click Join to enter my room/lounge.

I don't have a headset either so we will have to communicate via the chat button at the bottom of the screen in the lounge. I have a cheap USB keyboard that I plug into the playstation which I use for typing messages which is miles faster than using the playstation controller. If you have a keyboard for your PC you could use that as it really speeds up messge chat.

I should be really good tonight think we have about 4-6 people or so. Remember if your have any mates who want to join us get them to send me a friend request with a message so I know its not from a random!

See you all online later should be good! Thought we could start with 5 laps of Spa with may be 5-10 mins practice once we are all in the lounge to get our eye in! We can then take it from there with regards to the next tracks, settings etc.


----------



## jenks

Thanks guys, good fun tonight. Can't remember last time i was laughting and smiling while racing online. Some good slipstreaming on the Le Mans track!
Just an idea for next time, limit the pp not the transmission layout, although the one make race was fun.
Back on Sunday night, hopefully see you then:thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

Agreed, it was a good laugh. It's saved GT5 for me as I had lost interest until the online racing was organised!

Was spitting bullets when Normangah punted me in to the gravel just before the long straight on Sarthe. 

Tyre wear was going to be the end of me on Laguna Seca as well. 

Was good when we were all bunched together and trying to keep it clean at the same time.

Look forward to the next round. Will have to get headsets/keyboard sorted so I can join in the chat more. I have a headset, but you probably won't appreciate the Scottish accent.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Agreed, it was a good laugh. It's saved GT5 for me as I had lost interest until the online racing was organised!
> 
> Was spitting bullets when Normangah punted me in to the gravel just before the long straight on Sarthe.
> 
> Tyre wear was going to be the end of me on Laguna Seca as well.
> 
> Was good when we were all bunched together and trying to keep it clean at the same time.
> 
> Look forward to the next round. Will have to get headsets/keyboard sorted so I can join in the chat more. I have a headset, but you probably won't appreciate the Scottish accent.


I think I missed the clean racing bit as I always seemed to some come worse off and end in the gravel:lol: The drafting in Le Mans on the long straight was funny:lol:

Really enjoyed it despite only 1 top three finish!


----------



## Grawschbags

I put my top 3 finishes down to starting first on the grid a few times and missing out on first corner carnage!

Had a good wee tussle with Aero for a lap or two round Tsukuba, but one mistake from me and I was nowhere near him - that and the fact he's too quick!

Edward done well to stick that Pug 106 in 2nd place round the ring. Would love to have heard the engine chatter from that on the back straight!


----------



## tmitch45

We need to do it again soon to keep the momentum going! I'm thinking as we all liked a but of 'rubbing is racing' we could go for saloon cars? or touring cars from the recent downloadable content? I have two of all the racing touring cars thanks to my playstation messing up and downloading it twice. It wont let me sell them so could maybe gift them if anyone wants one or do some trades?


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> We need to do it again soon to keep the momentum going! I'm thinking as we all liked a but of 'rubbing is racing' we could go for saloon cars? or touring cars from the recent downloadable content? I have two of all the racing touring cars thanks to my playstation messing up and downloading it twice. It wont let me sell them so could maybe gift them if anyone wants one or do some trades?


My thoughts exactly on the touring cars. I like the expression "rubbing is racing" 

I'll quite happily buy the touring car pack if this is going to be a regular thing.

Is there any cars in particular you are looking for that you'd want to swap?


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> My thoughts exactly on the touring cars. I like the expression "rubbing is racing"
> 
> I'll quite happily buy the touring car pack if this is going to be a regular thing.
> 
> Is there any cars in particular you are looking for that you'd want to swap?


I'll have a look today at what cars I need for the next races in the single player then we could try a swap if you want? I'll post up later what tourning cars I have (basically all from the pack x 2) and what I need.

We could race any type of saloon cars really something like 500pp limit on evos v scoobys might be interesting. We could also go for the propper touring cars from the download pack but would need to make sure we all had them as they are all different pp from what I can remember but can always put a pp limit again. I also really like my Lexus IS-f RC which fits the saloon car theme and isn't to expensive to buy and RC mod in GT auto.


----------



## Grawschbags

Yeah, we're probably best to see what folk may need if they want to join in without downloading packs. I'm sure there was someone last night that hadn't downloaded Spa.

Whatever we decide I'll get the cars ready.

I wish GT5 had the same levels of customisation that Forza has. Those guys look like they have a lot of fun over there.

I had trouble sleeping last night,must have went to bed too soon after playing and was going over the races/mistakes in my head. I'm losing the plot!


----------



## tmitch45

Ok then anyone up for tonight or sunday night?


----------



## Dizzle77

Ah yes it was a good laugh even though I seemed to spend most of the time bringing up the rear. 

The long straights on Sarthe had me in stitches. I remember on the first lap being first then just seeing a posse of cars catching me up in the rear view mirror. Slipstream heaven that track 

Grawschbags - it was a pleasure punting you 

I wasn't too sure how to play it tactically yesterday. I've played online before where people defend their line aggressively, which is what I like, but I've been in other online rooms where people frown upon it. Edward101 did it to me though on Le Mans I think. I found it hilarious :lol: :lol:

I may be up for Sunday. Just depends on a few things and also if it's not too late.


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> Ok then anyone up for tonight or sunday night?


I'll be up for it mate depending on time. A tad earlier for me would be better, but I appreciate everyone's circumstances are different.


----------



## Grawschbags

Dizzle77 said:


> Ah yes it was a good laugh even though I seemed to spend most of the time bringing up the rear.
> 
> The long straights on Sarthe had me in stitches. I remember on the first lap being first then just seeing a posse of cars catching me up in the rear view mirror. Slipstream heaven that track
> 
> Grawschbags - it was a pleasure punting you
> 
> I wasn't too sure how to play it tactically yesterday. I've played online before where people defend their line aggressively, which is what I like, but I've been in other online rooms where people frown upon it. Edward101 did it to me though on Le Mans I think. I found it hilarious :lol: :lol:
> 
> I may be up for Sunday. Just depends on a few things and also if it's not too late.


The punt is duly noted mate! Its one I owe you! 

I was the same as you though, didn't know how aggressively to defend. On the flip side, I thought if I barged in to someone to defend then there's every chance I'd come off worse and end up in the gravel. Will be a bit more aggressive next time out, was concerned about my pearlescent paintwork!

We need to clarify the defensive driving etiquette...


----------



## tmitch45

With regards the driving etiquette I think there need to be some rules but not so much that it makes boring. I had a good fight with someone on Tsukuba where we were swapping places every corner and it was clean which made it good for both. What is annoying is being punted off into the gravel as it effectivily ends your race on a 5 lap race. What we dont want is people punting others off on purpose, people being forced onto the grass/gravel or people using opponents cars to help them brake as they approach a corner. Thats just my opinion I'm happy to go with the majority tho. The idea is for fun and fair racing we need to find a compromise between the two.


----------



## Grawschbags

I think we'd be alright as long as no one deliberately uses another car as a brake/barrier, and no intentional punting in to the gravel. 

In all fairness, when I had my coming together with Dizzle I was trying to go round the outside of him to get back on the racing line for the long straight. It's all taken in good fun though, like you say you don't want to take the enjoyment out by introducing staunch rules.

It was fine as it was last night.


----------



## tmitch45

^^^agreed!


----------



## Dizzle77

Yeah I know what you mean guys. Would definately take away from the fun if people were being needlessly shoved into gravel though.

If tomorrow does go ahead, maybe we could experiment with defending the line more and see what happens? Maybe we could be intelligent with it though and if someone is blatently a lot faster than you, then let him pass?

Missus just popped out for a bit, so think I'm going to get it on and do some 'research'


----------



## tmitch45

Sounds like the defending thing is sorting itself out. I'm in if we are going for tomorrow night.

The link below shows the touring/racing cars I have spare.

http://us.gran-turismo.com/us/products/gt5/dlc/cars/


----------



## Grawschbags

Count me in for tomorrow night.

I think I will just download that car pack as I want them all! 

I don't have that extensive a garage that you'd want to swap me them for!


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Count me in for tomorrow night.
> 
> I think I will just download that car pack as I want them all!
> 
> I don't have that extensive a garage that you'd want to swap me them for!


Its upto you mate quite happy to send you a few free ones to see how you like them before you buy? I literally have them sat there doing nothing.


----------



## Grawschbags

Are there any cars in particular you're looking for, and I'll see if I have them if I want to part with them?


----------



## tmitch45

I'll check and let you know. Those race cars do look good tho don't they! Have people realised its the F1 GP on tomorrow at 10:30 BBC 1 highlights?


----------



## Grawschbags

I'll be watching it live, so I'm all set...

Schumi's top in Q1. Still 5 minutes to go though.


----------



## Edward101

So what is happening tonight guys. Was good last night, sorry I left early, usually work weekends. But to be honest earlier in the evening is better for me. Same cars would be good fun though I think.


----------



## Grawschbags

I won't be on tonight, not GT5 anyway.

Don't think that wee Pug of yours could handle having the t!ts driven off if two nights in a row!


----------



## Edward101

Lol had to wrestle with the steering wheel on nurburg with the 106, the mighty mirage though. What a beast on le man :lol:


----------



## Grawschbags

Ha ha, yeah I noticed it did you proud.


----------



## tmitch45

Edward101 said:


> So what is happening tonight guys. Was good last night, sorry I left early, usually work weekends. But to be honest earlier in the evening is better for me. Same cars would be good fun though I think.


Might be on later after the footy and the Mrs is in bed! We could do with sorting a time out as different times appear to be better for different people. ATM 10:00 most weekend nights is ideal for me and at a stretch 9:00 if I talk nice to the Mrs. Problem is we only have 'the plasma' in the lounge with the PS3 so I cannot kick her out the lounge too early.


----------



## Aero

Good fun last night, enjoyed the race at Le Mans with Edward until I smacked the wall at the end of the 1st lap :wall:

As for driving standards I'm quite aggressive but try to race cleanly, sometimes you have to give best to avoid a crash. I don't get very defensive unless I'm confident I'm faster than the person behind or it's the final lap.

Tim, I don't think you can send DLC cars although I might be wrong. At the moment I would suggest same car racing (like the Elise we used), I think high pp and adding aero settings will put some people off because it's as much about setup as it is driving.


----------



## tmitch45

Aero said:


> Good fun last night, enjoyed the race at Le Mans with Edward until I smacked the wall at the end of the 1st lap :wall:
> 
> As for driving standards I'm quite aggressive but try to race cleanly, sometimes you have to give best to avoid a crash. I don't get very defensive unless I'm confident I'm faster than the person behind or it's the final lap.
> 
> Tim, I don't think you can send DLC cars although I might be wrong. At the moment I would suggest same car racing (like the Elise we used), I think high pp and adding aero settings will put some people off because it's as much about setup as it is driving.


I agree the same car or similar spec cars (like the hot hatches or evos v scooby's) is the best way at the moment.


----------



## jenks

tmitch45, if you can send the dlc cars i would do a swap, just let me know what you want.
The la mans race was fun, although i messed up my settings and maxed out at 162.
Would have loved to see the view frrom a car me and tmitch(iirc) overtook down the main straight with about 1mm between my front and his rear bumper:car::car:
Really good fun with clean(ish) driving. Apologies to those who "rubbed" into the gravel.
I am going onto nights so will be on about 11pm for a few hours if anyone interested.


----------



## tmitch45

jenks said:


> tmitch45, if you can send the dlc cars i would do a swap, just let me know what you want.
> The la mans race was fun, although i messed up my settings and maxed out at 162.
> Would have loved to see the view frrom a car me and tmitch(iirc) overtook down the main straight with about 1mm between my front and his rear bumper:car::car:
> Really good fun with clean(ish) driving. Apologies to those who "rubbed" into the gravel.
> I am going onto nights so will be on about 11pm for a few hours if anyone interested.


Yes it was excellent fun racing! Aero isn't sure if I can send them but I'll have a look. I offered some to Grawschbags if he doesn't want them I'll send to you. Have a look at the list I posted earlier if there is one you fancy I'll send you that to see if it works or not.


----------



## Grawschbags

By all means send them on to whoever needs them, I appreciate the offer but I'm happy to download the pack so I have the full set.


----------



## Grawschbags

I posted a thread on the new Viva Potenza forum about our GT5 race nights to try and generate some more interest.

Hope that is ok. If not, I'll delete it.


----------



## Dizzle77

I might be able to get on tonight, but for me I'd have to be on around 7-8pm.

I saw a race pack on PSN last night. Think it was £9.99 and you get the Race Car pack, Spa and some other things. Is this the one I need to get for Touring cars like the Lancer X Evo, Subaru Impreza etc?


----------



## Grawschbags

I had bought the pack with Spa and the other cars previously, but I think I'm right in saying that the pack everyone is taking about is different. 

I downloaded the one this morning that tmitch posted in a link above. Think that is the one he is wanting to use tonight. 

You could also ask him nicely to gift you a car or two from it as he ended up with the same car pack twice.


----------



## tmitch45

Dizzle77 said:


> I might be able to get on tonight, but for me I'd have to be on around 7-8pm.
> 
> I saw a race pack on PSN last night. Think it was £9.99 and you get the Race Car pack, Spa and some other things. Is this the one I need to get for Touring cars like the Lancer X Evo, Subaru Impreza etc?


Can't exactally remember which pack it was I think it was called the complete pack or full pack. The things not included were the car pack 2 and 3 and the speed test pack. We don't have to use the touring cars as I'm surn not everyone will have the download or wan to do it. i'm happy to gift a few of the special touring cars to people or we can just buy a scoobys or evo and do some light tuning to a limit like we did with the hot hatches?

Let me know if there is a car you fancy and I'll try go gift it to you - first come first served. Not sure if I'll be on tonight Mrs thinks she might be in the early stages of labour:doublesho


----------



## Grawschbags

Does she not know you have priorities now you're organiser? 

Only kidding mate, all the best with it when the time comes. :beer:


----------



## tmitch45

I'm really hoping its those fake contractions they get. Would be worth someone else setting up tonight just incase!


----------



## Edward101

All the best mitch! ... but we cant be a man down on our racing session! 

I havent downloaded any of the car packs are there any other cars I could use that are similar?? Can be just a standard car not premium.

German touring cars could be fun...


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> I posted a thread on the new Viva Potenza forum about our GT5 race nights to try and generate some more interest.
> 
> Hope that is ok. If not, I'll delete it.


Good idea mate the more people the better and the less chance of me comming last:lol:

The Mrs isn't in labour but she is very uncomfortable so I'm doubtfull for tonight guys sorry. Hope you guys get something sorted though and I'll be ready for next Friday/Sat baby permitting.


----------



## Grawschbags

I doubt I'll be on either, pretty shattered. Been nodding off during the F1.


----------



## Dizzle77

I've got GT5 on now , but will only be on till about 9pm. Maybe we could sort something out for during the week, but that's a bit more difficult for me. 

Hope the missus is alright, Tmitch :thumb:
I'll let you know if i'd like any cars. That's very kind of you. Had a look earlier and that complete pack I mentioned is those cars and Spa, although I think it works out slightly cheaper to buy the Race pack and Course pack separately 
With the complete pack you're getting racing gear too, but I'm not interested in that


----------



## Edward101

I should be free in the week in the evenings. Looks like Im off Wed and Thurs this week :thumb:

Dizzle - have you still got my DA polisher, you should remember its me you bought it off :lol:


----------



## Dizzle77

Edward101 said:


> I should be free in the week in the evenings. Looks like Im off Wed and Thurs this week :thumb:
> 
> Dizzle - have you still got my DA polisher, you should remember its me you bought it off :lol:


Yep.... I remember. Didn't you notice how shiny my Golf was on friday night 

Still got the DA although haven't used it since soon after I got it from you. I spent literally a whole weekend detailing my 330d. Turned out really well though, but it was hard work.

One of my mates went halves on the DA and products with me as it was around the same time I got him into it all. His interest didn't last long, so he's never even used the polisher 

I keep having flashbacks of your Pug 106 whizzing past me


----------



## Grawschbags

Dizzle77 said:


> I keep having flashbacks of your Pug 106 whizzing past me


Flashbacks! Its giving me nightmares!


----------



## Edward101

Dizzle77 said:


> Yep.... I remember. Didn't you notice how shiny my Golf was on friday night
> 
> Still got the DA although haven't used it since soon after I got it from you. I spent literally a whole weekend detailing my 330d. Turned out really well though, but it was hard work.
> 
> One of my mates went halves on the DA and products with me as it was around the same time I got him into it all. His interest didn't last long, so he's never even used the polisher
> 
> I keep having flashbacks of your Pug 106 whizzing past me


Hahaha was a work out with the wheel driving the 106 flat out :lol: Ahhh well sounds like you got the DA half price then 

Im trying to shift my Nikon D80 at the moment, don't fancy buying that to lol.



Grawschbags said:


> Flashbacks! Its giving me nightmares!


...its all about the Mitsubishi Mirage now  you wait till next weeks racing haha. We had some good battles!


----------



## Aero

Dizzle77 said:


> I saw a race pack on PSN last night. Think it was £9.99 and you get the Race Car pack, Spa and some other things. Is this the one I need to get for Touring cars like the Lancer X Evo, Subaru Impreza etc?


Here are all the DLC packs, cost and what is included in each one.


----------



## tmitch45

Guys I tried sending some of the Racing pack cars out last night and as Aero said it won't let me!


----------



## jenks

Chhers for trying:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

jenks said:


> Chhers for trying:thumb:


No problems! Its very annoying as I have a load of cars I don't use, I can't gift them and I can't sell/trade them in the game. I wonder when you can't sell/gift them??


----------



## Grawschbags

More than likely so that anyone who wants them has to line Polyphony's pocket by forking out for the car pack.

No new arrival in the family yet then?


----------



## Dizzle77

tmitch45 said:


> Guys I tried sending some of the Racing pack cars out last night and as Aero said it won't let me!


yeah thanks for trying. I might buy the pack anyway, but I only want it for maybe 5 cars :wall:

So when will people be on next? Are we looking at maybe fri/sat? Not sure if i'll be able to make either, but i'll try if it's happening.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> No new arrival in the family yet then?


Not yet mate. We both just wish it would happen now!!! I bet it will be on Friday before the England match:doublesho

I should be on Friday and/or Saturday as long as the baby doesn't make and appearence. What do we fancy racing this week? We can use the Hot Hatches again from last week as that was fun and maybe something new. How about a pimped up Evo or scooby to say 500pp limit and some quality paint jobs and wheels? This will again allow for a little tuning.

Let me know what you think guys I'm happy to go with the majority


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> Not yet mate. We both just wish it would happen now!!! I bet it will be on Friday before the England match:doublesho
> 
> I should be on Friday and/or Saturday as long as the baby doesn't make and appearence. What do we fancy racing this week? We can use the Hot Hatches again from last week as that was fun and maybe something new. How about a pimped up Evo or scooby to say 500pp limit and some quality paint jobs and wheels? This will again allow for a little tuning.
> 
> Let me know what you think guys I'm happy to go with the majority


Ha ha, yeah it'll be sods law that it disrupts the Footy.

I wont be on Friday, but can make Saturday. I'm easy for car choices as well.

I think for the sake of keeping it interesting we should mix the cars up every now and again. Nothing too powerful for me yet though!

What about karts round the 'Ring?!


----------



## Dizzle77

Karts is a good idea. 

How about one NASCAR race as well? Is there a way of forcing everyone to have the same car too? Slipstreamtastic


----------



## tmitch45

Karts at Le Manns could you imagine them screaming down that long straight:lol:

I really enjoyed the racing at Tsukuba we could always give Karts ago there one time.

Thinking about the footy I'll prob be on Saturday as well then. It might be interesting to think about a 'project car' each week or session we do that we can buy, mod and test/practice with before 'the big race'. I quite fancy the evo v scooby 500pp racing for this week? We can then use or hot hatches and perhaps some one make racing like with the elise later on.


----------



## tmitch45

Dizzle77 said:


> Karts is a good idea.
> 
> How about one NASCAR race as well? Is there a way of forcing everyone to have the same car too? Slipstreamtastic


I quite fancy NASCAR too but they are 500,000cr for a car so not everyone will have one. I've had a few NASCAR races online and its fun especially if there are a few of you and you like a bit of slip stream action:thumb:

Areo setup last time for us to race with lotus elises on Top Gear track, we all had the same car, same tyres, same set-up.


----------



## Dizzle77

Good point about NASCAR. 

I'd like to do hot hatches again and 4x4 as I've just spent the last 40mins getting two cars pimped up. Not saying what hot hatch I've got. Leave it as a surprise, but it performs pretty well. Only a proper race will tell though


----------



## tmitch45

Is it a Suzuki Swift:lol:


----------



## Dizzle77

dammit!!! 

:car:


----------



## Edward101

I really want to get a 205 GTI or Renault 5 up to 450-500pp, never one available to buy on used car dealership :wall: Would be a fun hot hatch to race :thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

Edward101 said:


> I really want to get a 205 GTI or Renault 5 up to 450-500pp, never one available to buy on used car dealership :wall: Would be a fun hot hatch to race :thumb:


I snap them up as soon as I see them. Got various 205's in my garage, and a few 5 turbos. My garage mainly consists of the weird and wonderful. My favourite being the Lotus Carlton. 

I'm up for the Scooby vs Evo match up.

If anyone needs a Nascar and doesn't have the funds I could buy one and gift it to you. Don't everyone rush at once though!


----------



## tmitch45

Its sounding good for Saturday then similar time to last 9:30/10:00 start?

If people are ok with me doing this I'll come up with some solid ideas for sat along the lines of what I did last time and taking into account the above discussions. Keep your eyes out for DW GT5 racing round 2!


----------



## Grawschbags

You are our fearless leader. We rely on you coming up with the ideas.


----------



## Dizzle77

Not sure if I'll be on. Kind of depends on what the missus is doing. 
She enjoys long soaks in the bath, so I might encourage her to do just that 

I don't think it will be a problem, but I haven't brought it up yet. lol


----------



## tmitch45

Dizzle77 said:


> Not sure if I'll be on. Kind of depends on what the missus is doing.
> She enjoys long soaks in the bath, so I might encourage her to do just that
> 
> I don't think it will be a problem, but I haven't brought it up yet. lol


I couple of glasses of wine and a meal early evening (not for you as your driving:lol then run her the bath with bubbles and candles and all that girl stuff for about 9:30 job done:thumb: You never know your luck might also be in after the racing:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

Dizzle77 said:


> Not sure if I'll be on. Kind of depends on what the missus is doing.
> She enjoys long soaks in the bath, so I might encourage her to do just that
> 
> I don't think it will be a problem, but I haven't brought it up yet. lol


Ha ha, I actively encourage my other half to go for a bath when she's thinking about it just so I can go and play the PS3 without her whining about me abandoning her downstairs!


----------



## Dizzle77

tmitch45 said:


> I couple of glasses of wine and a meal early evening (not for you as your driving:lol then run her the bath with bubbles and candles and all that girl stuff for about 9:30 job done:thumb: You never know your luck might also be in after the racing:thumb::thumb:


She said my luck will be in if I win every race. Guess we can say it's not going to happen then :lol:

I'm already in the good books anyway as I'm taking her out for the day. i reckon she'll need a long soak by late evening anyway.



Grawschbags said:


> Ha ha, I actively encourage my other half to go for a bath when she's thinking about it just so I can go and play the PS3 without her whining about me abandoning her downstairs!


Lol......exactly what I do too. She can spend hours in there, so everyone's a winner


----------



## Edward101

I should be free Saturday evening, will be good fun!


----------



## Dizzle77

Count me in!

Glad my missus is chilled out. She says she'll just read or play on her DS


----------



## Edward101

I wont block you this time at Le Man


----------



## Aero

I will probably be online Saturday night, hopefully we can have some good racing


----------



## Dizzle77

Edward101 said:


> I wont block you this time at Le Man


You're such a tease. Bet you say that to all the drivers


----------



## Edward101

Dizzle77 said:


> You're such a tease. Bet you say that to all the drivers


"I was warming up the tyres at 170mph sir..."


----------



## jenks

I will try and get on for Sat evening. 500pp scoobies sounds good, as does karts, although around the 'ring may be too much!


----------



## tmitch45

Sorry for the delay in posting this but my laptop cable literally went up in smoke! Took it to PC world and told the guy it got really hot and started smoking so what does he do?......he plugs it into the main while holding the end and burns himself:lol: Its only funny cos I told him what would happen and he looked at me to say look mate I'm the pro here!!

The format for tomorrow night. I'm going to try and be on for 9:30 to set up with the aim of starting at 9:45. If I'm not on by 10:00 its because the baby is on the way!!!!

*For a warm up *- I thought we could start in the hot hatches again as last week with the 450pp and soft tyre rule and no gearbox mods/setup. Perhaps 2 races at two tracks.

*For the main event* - I thought we should then move to Evos v Scoobies with a performance limit of 500pp, soft tyres, no messing with gearboxs and with cool paint and alloys. Also no race mods even if this can be done under the 500pp limit. Again two races at two different tracks.

*For fun* - For all you drafting fans (remember le mans) I thought we could give NASCAR a crack at daytona and Indianapolis. It doesn't matter who has what cars but for interest and so we have a variety I have No.88 Dale jr. For those who haven't got a NASCAR you could use yr hothatch:lol: or speak nicely to Aero or Grawschbags who I'm sure will kindly help out if possible (thanks guys in advance). To keep it interesting there will be no set-up or mods allowed other than tyre choice and to keep it really interesting we could do something like a 112-15lap race with pitstop.

As for tracks I'm happy to vote on the night but thought we could start at Tsukuba in the hot hatches as this was a good race last time and perhaps use the Spa and deep forest.

As for rules on driving standards I think we need to keep it sencible and informal. Defending is ok as long as it doen't mean intentionally knocking an opponent into the kitty litter.

*Driver aids* there are plenty of decent drivers last time so how about insisting on manual gears and no TC? I'm up for it if you are. I've got plenty more ideas for next week and the weeks to come.


----------



## Aero

Sounds good. Got a couple of points though, no gearbox mods doesn't work it isn't something you can restrict in the lounge settings, same goes for manual gears. I don't mind all aids being off so long as ABS is on. I'm not interested in NASCAR but if someone needs one just message me via PSN


----------



## Grawschbags

Sounds good mate. I'll try and get on, we may be having friends round tomorrow so will have to wait and see.

Liking the idea of NASCAR though. What did you say last time, "rubbing is racing". Bring it on! 

Am I the only one that was using the auto gears last time out? I'll have to get practicing if we opt for the manuals.


----------



## tmitch45

Aero - good point about the gearbox and auto gears. This would have to be on a trust basis and thought it was a good idea to give closer racing especially for those who don't know how to alter the gearbox settings to get the best from them. As for manual gears, its not a deal breaker but again if we go on trust I suppose that all we can do. I'm all for keeping ABS on as well. Thanks for the offer of gifting a NASCAR if people need them!

I thought it would be fun to have a play with NASCAR following the drafting fun last week, my 'rubbings racing' comment and a few requests from people for NASCAR. What I want to try and do with this racing lark is do some core races each time we race (like the hot hatches), and then a new type of race where we can buy a car in the week and then mod it and test it for the race at the weekend and then a fun race to finnish off with. As we all get better and more experienced we use faster more interesting and difficult to handle cars for the 'feature race'. ATM using front wheel drive and 4X4 gives us easier to handle cars and hopefully closer racing with less chance of people crashing out.

Grawschbags - I hope you can get on tonight mate would it make any difference if we started later say 10:00? or is it game over if your entertaining? Maybe you could introduce someone new to GT5?


----------



## Dizzle77

Sounds like a plan. The only thing is that I've never manual before, so I'll probably stick with Auto if that's ok? 

Also I wouldn't mind having the driving line set to On as I don't know a lot of the tracks well enough.


----------



## tmitch45

Dizzle77 said:


> Sounds like a plan. The only thing is that I've never manual before, so I'll probably stick with Auto if that's ok?
> 
> Also I wouldn't mind having the driving line set to On as I don't know a lot of the tracks well enough.


Fine with the driving line as I don't know a lot of the tracks either. We might have to take a vote on maunal v auto to make it equal.


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> Grawschbags - I hope you can get on tonight mate would it make any difference if we started later say 10:00? or is it game over if your entertaining? Maybe you could introduce someone new to GT5?


I think it would be an all night affair mate if we have folk coming round. Will find out later and report back.

My mate that's coming round does like his GT5, but he's staying in a caravan just now while he builds his house, so is never on. He might fancy a wee dabble with it later, but probably not advisable if we've sunk a skinfull of beer!


----------



## Dizzle77

Aero - thanks for the car :thumb:


----------



## Aero

Apologies I didn't join you, a lot of friends were online playing GT5. Hope you guys had a good time I'll catch you soon.



Dizzle77 said:


> Aero - thanks for the car :thumb:


No problem it was sat in the garage never used, if you need another let me know


----------



## tmitch45

Was good racing again last night and so much fun I was hurting from laughing especially the frontwheel drive drifting contest we ended up doing in the warm-up laps! Lets hope we can do it again soon and with a few more people! I'm thinking the same set-up as in cars for next race night particularly as we didn't have time for the NASCAR's in the end.


----------



## Dizzle77

Yep was a good laugh. I ended up in the gravel on one of the races cos I was laughing so hard. Even though there were only 3 of us, most of the racing was really close.

Can we rename Ed to Edward 'the tyre slayer' 101? 

Any news on the new addition yet, Tmitch? We could do with a new recruit for GT5 online


----------



## Bero

are you guys on every night? Who do i need to befriend? I've not been on in many months......last time i tried i had to download umpteen PS3 and more GT5 updates that took over 4hours......by which time I'd went to bed!

I assume using my wheel/pedal set if fine?


----------



## Grawschbags

Bero said:


> are you guys on every night? Who do i need to befriend? I've not been on in many months......last time i tried i had to download umpteen PS3 and more GT5 updates that took over 4hours......by which time I'd went to bed!
> 
> I assume using my wheel/pedal set if fine?


It doesn't happen every night mate, just when as many folk as possible can get together. I couldn't make it at the weekend there, but it was a good laugh the time before.

tmitch45 (his PSN username) usually sets up the lobbies, so best adding him first and foremost. My PSN is Grawschbags.

You will be fine using your steering wheel, I think the majority of us are as well. Will be good to add an extra car to the grid.

As for all the updates, I had to go through all that when the online racing first got mentioned on here. Took me daaaaayyyyssss to download with my p!shy connection.

If there is any racing happening this week then I am free. Can't do Saturday or Sunday though as I'm off "dan saf" for the weekend.


----------



## tmitch45

Bero said:


> are you guys on every night? Who do i need to befriend? I've not been on in many months......last time i tried i had to download umpteen PS3 and more GT5 updates that took over 4hours......by which time I'd went to bed!
> 
> I assume using my wheel/pedal set if fine?


Hi mate send me a friend request and watch this thread for the next event. We try to race on a Friday or Sat evening usually from around 9:30 for about an hour and a half or so. The more people we can recruit to more different evenings we could do.

Dizzle77, no new additions yet however my 3 yr old boy loves playing Dirt showdown with the wheel and dirt but he keep crashing (like his dad:lol. I asked him why he intentionally drives into the barriers his response "so I can wave to the crowd daddy" silly question!

I will be on later tonight either on the Achademy or trying to earn some more cash on the main game. If anyone is on and fancies a blast drop me a PSN message when your on.

Grawschbags - thought we would go for Friday this week with the same settings/car as proposed for last weekend. Can you do Friday?


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> .
> Grawschbags - thought we would go for Friday this week with the same settings/car as proposed for last weekend. Can you do Friday?


Yeah I can do Friday mate. Turns out I'm heading down to Buxton on Wednesday/Thursday with work, so that's those nights out!!!


----------



## Dizzle77

I won't be able to do Fri/Sat, but could probably do Sunday if anything is happening. 

I went online yesterday and joined a room called 'Dirty racing'......and that it was! The room was full, tracks were voted and cars over 500PP set in Shuffle mode. It was hilarious! Just total carnage 

Think those kind of games only good when you have loads of people though.


----------



## tmitch45

Dizzle77 said:


> I won't be able to do Fri/Sat, but could probably do Sunday if anything is happening.
> 
> I went online yesterday and joined a room called 'Dirty racing'......and that it was! The room was full, tracks were voted and cars over 500PP set in Shuffle mode. It was hilarious! Just total carnage
> 
> Think those kind of games only good when you have loads of people though.


Its cool to have a laugh and some dirty racing but I really enjoy the technical racing like out breaking someone into a corner or letting someone outbrake you and go in too deep to the corner then you cut back and retake the place.


----------



## Dizzle77

tmitch45 said:


> Its cool to have a laugh and some dirty racing but I really enjoy the technical racing like out breaking someone into a corner or letting someone outbrake you and go in too deep to the corner then you cut back and retake the place.


hehehe....true...there was plenty of that going on at Tsukuba on Saturday


----------



## Edward101

Its been great fun so far. Our practice sessions ended up turning into trying to drift FWD cars with zero grip, resulting in mega understeer and then making it a demolition derby :lol:

Looking forward to when were all on next, was a really good laugh... even with just the three of us. RWD would make things interesting next time though lol.


----------



## tmitch45

Are we set for getting some racing going this weekend especially as there is still no little tmitch on the scene yet! It looks like Friday night was the popular one to go for but happy to go with the majority. It would be good to get as many on as possible if we can.


----------



## Dizzle77

We've got guests over this weekend, so I definitely won't be able to get on. Could maybe do Sunday night though if it's not too late.


----------



## Grawschbags

I'll hopefully get on tonight for a bit. Can't do Saturday or Sunday though as I'm off down to Hartlepool for the weekend visiting family.


----------



## tmitch45

I'll be on later tonight.


----------



## Dizzle77

Happy Monday, chaps!

Tmitch - any news on the baby front?

I'm free on friday night if anyone is up for a game? I might be available sat night too, but not sure yet.

Just ordered a used 320gb hard drive to replace the paltry 20gb drive that came with the console. Can't believe i've survived this long with something so small (lol). 

I normally sell and uninstall most games once i've clocked them. GT5 aint going anywhere, but it takes up so much space


----------



## tmitch45

Its a very happy monday as I'm off work tomorrow!

No little Mitch as yet guys the wifes having contractions and then they stop Anyway I'll keep you posted. I should be available friday and Saturday for some racing guys.


----------



## Grawschbags

All the best for when the time comes mate. Can't be too far away now. 

I can't commit as yet to Friday or Saturday evening. Think we're out this weekend.


----------



## Dizzle77

Are there any others up for burning rubber this weekend then?


----------



## Edward101

I will try to get on, been detailing new car last couple of days. Bloody hot today, nearly collapsed after claying the car :lol: it's all in hand now though, cool beverages in supply :lol:

Maybe on tomorrow and sat night if I can get on.


----------



## Dizzle77

Edward101 said:


> I will try to get on, been detailing new car last couple of days. Bloody hot today, nearly collapsed after claying the car :lol: it's all in hand now though, cool beverages in supply :lol:
> 
> Maybe on tomorrow and sat night if I can get on.


what car did you get?


----------



## tmitch45

Lucy Mitch arrived last night 15 mins after I got the Mrs to hospital. Lets just say a few speed limits were broken but it was needed as there were a few complications but both doing well at home now!!










Would like to be racing at the weekend but will have to see how she settles into our routine. Lat me know if Friday or Sat is looking the best.


----------



## Edward101

Dizzle77 said:


> what car did you get?


Porsche Boxster, perfect timing for the summer weather. I hope lol. Was originally a demonstrator for Porsche so has loads of options, polishing stages tomorrow and a few coats of Glasur :thumb:

And congratulations tmitch. All the best to you and your mrs.


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> Lucy Mitch arrived last night 15 mins after I got the Mrs to hospital. Lets just say a few speed limits were broken but it was needed as there were a few complications but both doing well at home now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to be racing at the weekend but will have to see how she settles into our routine. Lat me know if Friday or Sat is looking the best.


Congrats mate. Glad to hear it all went well and back home. :beer:


----------



## Dizzle77

Tmitch - congratulations to you and family!!!! Hope the missus is doing well. Sounds like it wasn't straightforward. Hopefully Lucy hasn't inherited your GT5 driving ability 

Ed - congrats on your new addition to the family too. Sounds like you're going to have fun with that. You'll have to add some of the finished pics in the Showroom :thumb:

I should be available tonight for some action. Maybe tomorrow night too


----------



## tmitch45

Thanks guys for all the comments we are all doing really. I think she may be a potential GT7 player or the UK's first female F1 champion after her pre birth drive to hospital:thumb:

Things are going really well ATM so I may well be on at 9:30/10:00 tonight between feeds. It would be good to get a bit of NASCAR going tonight if possible after the hothatches and evo's. I'm thinking that for the weekend of the 6th July we might do something involving v8 muscle. I'll have a play myself and see if I can come up with some regs then we can get buying and tuning in the week!

Just a quick thought, are Friday/Sat nights the best for people or should we look at a weekday night? I just wondered as its really difficult to get a decent number of us playing compared to the Forza BTCC guys who complane at 'small' grids of 8 people. If only we had that number in the first place!


----------



## Dizzle77

When I first came across this thread a few weeks ago, judging by the responses I thought there were loads of people playing, but strangely, that just doesn't seem to be the case.

I'm a contractor and work away from home a lot. Some weekdays would be cool, but I would have to do it early evening as I normally speak to the missus around 10pm most nights. Don't think I would be able to multi task driving and listening :lol:

Weekends are cool too, but just depends what's happening really. 

I'm cool for tonight and maybe tomorrow night. just depends how many people are interested really. Not as much fun with less than 3-4people.

NASCAR and muscle cars sound good. Also could try RWD cars


----------



## tmitch45

I think the problem is it is really good fun but needs people to commit to a set day/time etc which is what happens with the guys on here who organise the Forza BTCC which is very popular. I've had a look at joining a propper racing league but as Aero said they are all very serious (too serious). Its good to have some practice time and a little larking about and then some decent racing with people who aren't going to complain about you if you knock into them! If anyone has any ideas to get more people consistently online lets have them. The only other thing we could do is to say every friday or Sat there will def be DW online racing so everyonr know what to expect.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

<<<< PSN NAME

Add me n I'll try to get on later.

Yes a dedicated night like Friday sounds like a plan. Agree with you about the racing league guys very serious indeed. I like a bit of a larking about for a while then into a few competitive but not so serious races.


----------



## Edward101

Dizzle - cheers, yeah already spent 12 hours on it getting it to detailingworld standards :lol:. Haven't taken any pics so far though just wanted to get cleaning haha. Need to save up to refurb all the alloys (none are kerbed - but the backs are all corroded/bubbled up) so want it looking it's best. Then will replace all the centre caps to; £109 for 4! 

Luckily I can get trade discount on everything. I shall get some pics of it asap 

I will try get on at half 9 tonight chaps probably only be on for an hour though


----------



## tmitch45

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> <<<< PSN NAME
> 
> Add me n I'll try to get on later.
> 
> Yes a dedicated night like Friday sounds like a plan. Agree with you about the racing league guys very serious indeed. I like a bit of a larking about for a while then into a few competitive but not so serious races.


Welcome to the thread mate. I'll add you as a friend. I'll set up the lounge at 9:30ish we will race hot hatches with 450pp limit and soft racing tyres and also evos or scoobys at 500pp limit. Maybe we could get to some NASCAR racing tonight as well. To enter the lounge:-

On your home page click Community
Scroll up or down to find my profile - tmitch45
Click on tmitch45
You will see Message board, Log, Mail, Gifts and Lounge - which is a coffee cup
Click on the small round orange and black icon above the coffee cup
Click Join to enter my room/lounge.

We will have a practice for a 10mins or so to get everyone on and then run some races and take it from there.:thumb:


----------



## Aero

Congratulations Tim :thumb: and nice car Edward 

I couldn't make it online tonight but should be on tomorrow, maybe meeting up with friends though. 

As for getting more people online it is quite difficult, it took me ages to find the people I regularly race with now, we have our own race league which is serious but I enjoy pushing myself to be the fastest :car:


----------



## tmitch45

Aero said:


> Congratulations Tim :thumb: and nice car Edward
> 
> I couldn't make it online tonight but should be on tomorrow, maybe meeting up with friends though.
> 
> As for getting more people online it is quite difficult, it took me ages to find the people I regularly race with now, we have our own race league which is serious but I enjoy pushing myself to be the fastest :car:


Thanks Aero! Its strange, like someone said yesterday at the start of the thread there was lots of interest but looking at the last 5 pages there is only 4-5 of us who are posting and getting online. Each time we have been online racing its been fun and everyone seemed to enjoy it so I don't think people have been put off. I guess it just that people are busy and have other commitments. But then the Forza guy are regularly getting large grids with a minimum of 10 people. I've thought again about joining the Apex Racing League, not cos I'm any good but just to get some regular organised racing and hopefully to improve. After the racing last night and feeding Lucy I couldn't sleep so went back online and found a group of 12-15 guys from America who race MX5's with no aids which was really good fun. I was a bit off the pace as their mx5's were race modded and mine was tuned version so I'm hoping I might be able to join them again but I'm not holding my breath.

Thanks guys for the racing last night I thought it was good close racing and welcome Billy who was on the pace and a bit of a NASCAR dark horse. I hope to be on tonight if anyone is around.


----------



## tmitch45

I thought I'd share my experiences of online gt5 racing from last night. There was none around from here so started playing in single player to get some cradits but soon got bored with this and started looking for some online action. I was in the mood for some NASCAR racing so looked for a room to join. After a bit of looking and being kicked out of a 'French only' room (gits) I found a full room of Americans and Canadians who had some well organised racing and were happy for new people to join but made it clear that people would be kicked out for poor racing and messing around. Unusually for a random room they made me very welcome and fully explained to me how the race was to be run and the driving standards they expected. Now for the interesting bit. They had a safety car/pace car driven by one of the regular guys in their room. Most of them had mics and headsets and two of them were running the show and calling cautions which then ment that the pace car guy had to pick-up the leaders for either 1 or 2 laps under caution. Following the paces car while maintaining position and monitoring tyres was challenging and very realistic (not like F1 2011 as I was in total control). The race was at Daytona and was 30 laps which ment a free chioce of tyres and at least one pit stop for most which brought tactics into play. Also with them having the pacecar even if you were upto a lap down a caution ment that you could catch-up to the back of the pack so people didn't leave the race and most people on the grid finished the race. So how did I do? Well considering it was my first proper NASCAR race I came 5th and 10th out of 16 which wasn't to bad. 

The only problem with this was I was laughing so hard it was difficult to concentrate. If you remember the first DW race night at le Manns, well imagine that back straight action for 30 laps!! and some 'Red Necks' cursing cos they have crashed, and another guy shouting at his dog well its amazing I stayed on the track:lol:. It just showed me how much better the online racing is than single player and how much fun a decent organised race night can be. My challenge now is to find these guys again!


----------



## Grawschbags

^^^^^

Sounds like a good laugh mate. Would be good to have a blast in the NASCARs. Most of the lobbies I go in to are full of idiots with no intention of cleanly racing one and other.

With regards your earlier post about getting people on, I can't make Friday nights. More often than not I can do Saturdays, but had a few things on over the past few weeks.

I could easily do week nights as I tend not to do much during the week, but too late isn't good for me as I have an early rise for work in the mornings. I'd lie awake thinking about manouvers I should have pulled once I've gone to bed.

You're right though, the appeal definitely lies with the online gameplay. Single player is just faaaaaarrrrr too boring.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Sounds like a good laugh mate. Would be good to have a blast in the NASCARs. Most of the lobbies I go in to are full of idiots with no intention of cleanly racing one and other.
> 
> With regards your earlier post about getting people on, I can't make Friday nights. More often than not I can do Saturdays, but had a few things on over the past few weeks.
> 
> I could easily do week nights as I tend not to do much during the week, but too late isn't good for me as I have an early rise for work in the mornings. I'd lie awake thinking about manouvers I should have pulled once I've gone to bed.
> 
> You're right though, the appeal definitely lies with the online gameplay. Single player is just faaaaaarrrrr too boring.


I can't tell you how much fun it was last night. It was better because of three elements. The longer race ment pitstops and strategy, the large grid 16 people and the safety car and caution flags made the whole thing more real and as with real NASCAR the numerous cautions ment most could catch up so people weren't quiting if they were behind.

We did try NASCAR the other night but 3 people just wasn't the same as a full grid. You need at least 8-10 min to make it a good race IMO.

Are we all up for trying some racing this week? Shall we try say a Thursday night at 9ish to get more people or just aim for Sat night? If people are up for it and we can get a reasonable number confirmed I'll come up with what we can race to give people the chance to buy and mod cars!


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> I can't tell you how much fun it was last night. It was better because of three elements. The longer race ment pitstops and strategy, the large grid 16 people and the safety car and caution flags made the whole thing more real and as with real NASCAR the numerous cautions ment most could catch up so people weren't quiting if they were behind.
> 
> We did try NASCAR the other night but 3 people just wasn't the same as a full grid. You need at least 8-10 min to make it a good race IMO.
> 
> Are we all up for trying some racing this week? Shall we try say a Thursday night at 9ish to get more people or just aim for Sat night? If people are up for it and we can get a reasonable number confirmed I'll come up with what we can race to give people the chance to buy and mod cars!


Would be quite interesting with someone driving a pace car. You'd have to be invigilator on that one! 

As it stands, I can do Thursday and Saturday night this week. Thursday is always subject to change though...


----------



## jenks

I got online last night but not until 11.30 and only tmitch left online so did a few seasonals.

The Nascar/daytona setup sound good. I was fortunate enough to do it for real 4 years ago in a 600bhp nascar, awsome although the speed limit for experience was 150mph, which is quite quick enough when following and instructor car 3 car lenghts infront!


----------



## tmitch45

jenks said:


> I got online last night but not until 11.30 and only tmitch left online so did a few seasonals.
> 
> The Nascar/daytona setup sound good. I was fortunate enough to do it for real 4 years ago in a 600bhp nascar, awsome although the speed limit for experience was 150mph, which is quite quick enough when following and instructor car 3 car lenghts infront!


Jenks I bet that was awsome! I did a ride along in Florida with an instructor driving and that was pretty cool so actually driving the car would be a bit special. Did you do the ride along as well?


----------



## Aero

I was online Saturday night but nobody joined from here apart from Edward, he soon left maybe because it was the new DCL track.

I can't do Thursday because I have league races, plus as before NASCAR doesn't do it for me. Tim I'm glad you had a good time, maybe if you add them as friends next time it can be a regular thing for you


----------



## tmitch45

For the next race night I think we should venture into the world or rear wheel drive. So I was thinking we should start off with some rear wheel drive lightweights like lotus elise, vx220, mx5 etc. Then we could progress to some American muscle. I'll have a play tonight to come up with some pp and regulations and then we can set something up. 

Generally speaking what is the best night and time for people bearing in mind we normally race for an hr to and hr and a half? It looks like a few are busy this week so we could set something up as a 'practice night' this week and then set a date for the following week to get as many people online as possible. Let me know what you think guys I'm happy to keep trying to organise this as long as there is a demand for it. 

Aero i noticed you were online but am never sure if you are doing serious racing or if I can join in. I'll send you a message next time but feel free to say though if yr busy with mates.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

Thursday or Saturday should be fine for me but post up here which cars your thinking about so I can set a few up. Had a try with the Lexus ISF with race mod and liked it a lot. 

Got my brakes fixed so no holding me back now lol.


----------



## Dizzle77

I won't be able to make either Thursday or Saturday. Midweek early evenings would normally be ok, but I'm driving 200miles back home to Liverpool after work that day.

Hopefully somebody else can take my place and 'bring up the rear'


----------



## tmitch45

Ok guys looks like this week may be a bit hit and miss so I propose a practice night for either Thursday, Friday or Sat this week and then we aim for a propper race night next week 13th or 14th of July.

The plan then:-

*Start *with the hot hatches as before with pp of 450.

Then onto something new! The world or rear wheel drive as promised but with a twist as ever!

*The feature races* - Light weight rear wheel drive cars so cars under 1000kg as standard i.e. before any weight reduction and no race car modifications in GT Auto. Performance limit is 420pp so most cars can be purchased and some mods done and soft racing tyres. Some cars may need more mods than others so the list of possible cars is below but there may be others out there:-

MX5 Roadster 07
MX5 Eunos 89
Lotus elise 96
Lotus elise 04
Toyota MR2
Daihatsu Copa Active Top
Suzuki Cappuccino 95

*A trip to the USA for some Muscle car action* - The regs are American 'muscle cars' so V8's and/or large engined vehcle produced in America of any age so classics or new. As normal no race car modifications in GT auto, pp limit of 530 which again give scope for mods and soft tyres. The following list is only to give you ideas the more ingenius your entry the better!

Chevy Camaro SS 10'
Dodge Challenger SRT8 08'
Dodge Challenger R/T 70'
Ford Mustang V8 GT
Ford Mustang Mach 1 71'
Chevy Chevelle SS 70'
Chevy Camaro Z28 69'
Chevy Corvette convertable 69'

I will aim to be on Thursday, Friday and Sat this week for practice races and then we can vote on a night towards the following weekend for a decent race night. If people could let me know if they are up for thursday, friday or Sat this week it would be appreciated so I don't have to be on and waiting all those evenings and we could just focus on ideally 1 or 2 nights

If anyone is interested I'm in the process of joining the apex racing leagues for 'RUF' GT5 racing which looks to be good.

http://www.apexracingleague.com/content.php


----------



## Edward101

Sounds like a plan! Regarding the RWD event just to clarify, are we able to add a rear wing at all for added downforce or will we restrict this to add a bit more tail happy goodness :lol:

I shall get looking tomorrow at possible cars  the racing league sounds like good fun also, may look into that!


----------



## Grawschbags

I will endeavor to be on Thursday and Saturday night. What time are you thinking?

Will have a look tomorrow at potential car entrants. Got a few ideas up my sleeve.


----------



## tmitch45

Edward101 said:


> Sounds like a plan! Regarding the RWD event just to clarify, are we able to add a rear wing at all for added downforce or will we restrict this to add a bit more tail happy goodness


Thats fine as adding aero in GT auto increases the PP of the car so you would have to decrease engine performance to get to the desired 420pp

As for the racing league check out the web site its serious stuff particularly their F1 2011 leagues with stewards panels etc. The Porsche 'RUF' league I'm looking at is a less serious unofficial league.

http://www.apexracingleague.com/showthread.php?13182-Unofficial-Porsche-Supercup



Grawschbags said:


> I will endeavor to be on Thursday and Saturday night. What time are you thinking?
> 
> Will have a look tomorrow at potential car entrants. Got a few ideas up my sleeve.


If people are available Sat evening might be better around 9 or 9:30 will give us all time to buy and test our cars.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

Sounds good will try to setup and test a few cars.

Had a look at the ARL and think I might give this a whirl as well sounds good. Think I might have a RUF will check tomorrow and start practicing.


----------



## tmitch45

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> Sounds good will try to setup and test a few cars.
> 
> Had a look at the ARL and think I might give this a whirl as well sounds good. Think I might have a RUF will check tomorrow and start practicing.


If you look at the guy I've been talking to on there he says he is setting up a load of the RUF cars and will give them out to entrants. Its worth registering on there if nothing else for the info on the forums. I just missed signing for the propper GT5 league so I'm going to be a reserve driver for the NASCAR and ALL Stars leagues.

Been testing some lightweight cars this evening and I'm torn between two one is slightly faster with difficult handling the other is slighly slower but easy to control and I'm more consistent. Got a few ideas for the muscle cars as well. Plenty of opposite lock ahead there me thinks!


----------



## Aero

I will most likely be on Friday and Saturday night, one night I can join you the other will be with my league mates. I best get some cars sorted.


----------



## tmitch45

Looks like Sat night is looking good for this week. 

To clarify on regs this week you can do what you like to the cars gearbox change and set-ups as long as they meet the pp regs and weight limit for the light weights.


----------



## tmitch45

Had some fun testing last night think I've got my light weight rwd sorted and have 3 possibles for the 'Muscle cars'. Think I'm going to end up with a serious racer and something a bit different I'll have to see who they test tonight on a few circuits.

Just a thought, lets see where the action happens, lets see your rigs and ps3 setups I'll start. This is where I spend my weekday evenings:-


----------



## Grawschbags

Cool. I will get a picture of mine later. My spare room is dark though and not too photogenic! 

You should look at the Wheel Stand Pro. You can just collapse it all and store it rather than connecting it to that unit and pulling the pedals out - unless you just keep it all together.


----------



## Grawschbags

Excuse the picture quality, was taken on my phone, and the colours I decorated the room (great idea at the time) doesn't lend itself well to taking photos. 

My setup is Logitech G27, Wheel Stand Pro, Ikea Poang chair.





































The bare looking speaker stands are waiting on a replacement surround sound setup as my last one broke. It's not the same playing games without it. 

EDIT: Don't know how to rotate the pictures as I've posted via my tablet. Apologies!


----------



## Edward101

Gone for some odd ball cars for RWD and American muscle. Hopefully there not too off the pace!


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags-Nice set-up mate. Thought about the wheelstand pro but the old computer table I use is solid oak so really stable. I just put the pedals on top and wheel the whole thing into the conservatory 'store room' after leaving the lounge clear. I use a laptop so was easy to rotate the laptop to view the pics!!



Edward101 said:


> Gone for some odd ball cars for RWD and American muscle. Hopefully there not too off the pace!


I've gone for some 'unique' cars as well. I think I'll set-up two for the muscle cars so if the 'show car' is off the pace I'll switch to my reserve car. Going to test on some circuits today and tomorrow to see how things go!


----------



## Grawschbags

Cheers. And to think I was going to try and fit one of those huge sim rigs in that space! I'm sure it just fit and no more. The wheel stand pro is good, but expensive for what it is. I'm sure I could get one of the guys at work to rattle one together for much less! The vibrations from it p!ss the GF off no end when she's sitting down in the living room! 

Never got the chance to get on tonight (been putting up blinds) so I will have to do my car scouting on Saturday afternoon. 

PS, the GF thought I was a right loser taking pictures in the room to post on here. They don't understand!


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> PS, the GF thought I was a right loser taking pictures in the room to post on here. They don't understand!


Join the club mate the wife thinks 'playing games' and pretending I'm racing is rather sad. Oh well I think having hundreds of handbags and shoes is pretty sad too!


----------



## Grawschbags

Ha ha, that's pretty much my comeback too. I've already had an earful for saying I'll be racing on Saturday night! It's "the one night we can sit together" even though I sit with her most nights!


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Ha ha, that's pretty much my comeback too. I've already had an earful for saying I'll be racing on Saturday night! It's "the one night we can sit together" even though I sit with her most nights!


Why don't you ask her to 'sit with you' in the passenger seat!:lol:

I do this with my 3 year old and he loves it (not that I'm saying yr Mrs is like a 3 year old).

If we are on at 9:30ish you could spend time with her early evening then race later like I do.


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> Why don't you ask her to 'sit with you' in the passenger seat!:lol:
> 
> I do this with my 3 year old and he loves it (not that I'm saying yr Mrs is like a 3 year old).
> 
> If we are on at 9:30ish you could spend time with her early evening then race later like I do.


Tried that one, doesn't really float her boat! I've told her there's a pile of ironing that needs done if she's that bored! It's only ever the dog that accompany's on my gaming ventures!

She's trying to test my mettle by saying she wants to watch the Batman films prior to the release of the latest one.


----------



## tmitch45

A bit gutted with my testing last night. The 'special' muscle car I've tuned isn't that quick compared to the other I've teste so prob wont use it as its a second slower per lap! Might use it in one race or the practice just for a laugh! Lets just say none will be knocking me out of the way. Think Lady GaGa video with a wagon at the end of it!


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

My Racing Setup. Used to work for a furniture manufacturing company and made this unit to store the wheel. Pull of the door then the shelf which locks
out into place using a magnetic catch and lock steering and gearstick to the shelf. sorted.










When im done closes up out of the way


----------



## Edward101

Sorry I left early Billy! Was really funny on kart space, could have a fiat 500 race on it haha. Probably keep your foot flat down start to finish lol.


----------



## tmitch45

Are we all ready for this evening with our lightweight rwd and rwd muscle cars? I'll be on between 9 and 9:30 to set-up the lounge and then we can take it from there as regards the tracks unless anyone has any track they definately want?

Also I thought it would be good if we knew each others proper names so I'll go first.

tmitch45 = Mitch or Tim


----------



## Edward101

I'll try get on tonight Tim, need a better rwd car... tested it yesterday and it is awful. Thats what I get for tuning a 1963 Alfa!!


My name is quite self explanatory. But just call me Ed. Nice and easy to type lol!


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

Can confirm that Eds rwd car does indeed suck lol.

Bet you can't guess my real name.

Should be on tonight as well.


----------



## Grawschbags

Sorted out a few rear wheel drive cars, no idea if they will be decent enough against whatever anyone else brings to the grid! As for muscle cars, who knows!!!

Should hopefully been on later too. Still getting the evils from the other half! 

EDIT: Grawschbags AKA Graeme.


----------



## Edward101

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> Can confirm that Eds rwd car does indeed suck lol.
> 
> Bet you can't guess my real name.
> 
> Should be on tonight as well.


Oi! I spent ages getting that car that quick :lol: my car selection should be better this time I hope! F1 cars on kart space was hilarious though.

Earlier is better for me, I may be on at 9 if others are on then


----------



## tmitch45

I tried to tune a suzuki cuppaccinco or what ever its call and it was just too slow compared to my favoured choice. As for mucle cars I'm gonna have a play in one then use my prefered car for racing!


----------



## Edward101

tmitch45 said:


> I tried to tune a suzuki cuppaccinco or what ever its call and it was just too slow compared to my favoured choice. As for mucle cars I'm gonna have a play in one then use my prefered car for racing!


I cant get on with the muscle cars, think I will be poorer in them. I bet someone will use a Plymouth Superbird... there huge lol!


----------



## tmitch45

Edward101 said:


> I cant get on with the muscle cars, think I will be poorer in them. I bet someone will use a Plymouth Superbird... there huge lol!


Man if anyone has a super birdI'll be so jealous as its one of my fav cars! Can't wait to reveal mine any guesses from my earlier clues........

wagon
lady Gaga
Telephone


----------



## Edward101

tmitch45 said:


> Man if anyone has a super birdI'll be so jealous as its one of my fav cars! Can't wait to reveal mine any guesses from my earlier clues........
> 
> wagon
> lady Gaga
> Telephone


My fun car is matte orange and a serious beast. We better not have chosen the same one  What time will you be on??


----------



## tmitch45

I'm going to be setting up at 9:30 might be before if I can get the baby fed and in bed! If I'm on early might have a play with the rwd cars first. Should we go straight into rwd toninght or a couple of hothatch races first? I found it quite stringe swapping between front and rear wheel drive now.


----------



## Edward101

I reckon straight into the rwd's. Be a bit of a change, maybe some random tracks too.

I quite like doing shuffle races actually, whereby you choose the track but everyone is given a completely random car of a similar pp.


----------



## tmitch45

Edward101 said:


> I reckon straight into the rwd's. Be a bit of a change, maybe some random tracks too.
> 
> I quite like doing shuffle races actually, whereby you choose the track but everyone is given a completely random car of a similar pp.


Tried a few shuffle races and got fed up because if you get stuffed with a dog of a car you have zero chance of winning. I'm following the BTCC forza method of setting a task i.e. rwd muscle cars and then giving us the chance to mod, setup and test them in the weeks bofore a race. I agree we could do more random tracks that some of us don't know very well.

Have you thought about joining apex racing league yet. Me and Billy have places in the championship and we are getting our RUF Porche Super cup cars gifted this weekend! Have a look and see what you think, it looks like fun but will be quite serious not like the drifing session we do!!!! and there are tough rules on driving standards.


----------



## jenks

tmitch45 said:


> Jenks I bet that was awsome! I did a ride along in Florida with an instructor driving and that was pretty cool so actually driving the car would be a bit special. Did you do the ride along as well?


No mate, the driving one cost enough, about £250iirc plus a few extras, dvd key ring, photos etc.

Planning on going back in a few years so might do it or the ride along and spend more time looking around the track/museum.


----------



## Edward101

tmitch45 said:


> Tried a few shuffle races and got fed up because if you get stuffed with a dog of a car you have zero chance of winning. I'm following the BTCC forza method of setting a task i.e. rwd muscle cars and then giving us the chance to mod, setup and test them in the weeks bofore a race. I agree we could do more random tracks that some of us don't know very well.
> 
> Have you thought about joining apex racing league yet. Me and Billy have places in the championship and we are getting our RUF Porche Super cup cars gifted this weekend! Have a look and see what you think, it looks like fun but will be quite serious not like the drifing session we do!!!! and there are tough rules on driving standards.


Ill have a look at the league, very interested - when I next have a day off work I shall have a look online and join :thumb:. Just been very busy lately. May have some of my photography put into the National Portrait Gallery so been a rush editing, printing etc.


----------



## jenks

I'm Andy, Jenks or Jenko:thumb: just going online now


----------



## tmitch45

Edward101 said:


> Ill have a look at the league, very interested - when I next have a day off work I shall have a look online and join :thumb:. Just been very busy lately. May have some of my photography put into the National Portrait Gallery so been a rush editing, printing etc.


Nice one that great new with the photos. If your into your photography (I am to at a very basic level) you might be able to help me with a problem. I'll PM you to discuss tomorrow. As for the racing league there are 16 places on the grid and (just checked) 8 confirmed racers inc. me and Billy so if your at all interested I'd look sooner rather than later.

Anyway I'm going to set up now!


----------



## Grawschbags

Was good crack tonight folks. I was hopeless, completely wrong car choices for my driving style. Didn't help that I forgot about turning TC and the other aids off though, only noticed once we done that single make race! D'oh!

The Stratos for the RWD was great, and fast in a straight line! Hated a corner though. Same goes for the Cobra I used in muscle cars initially. 

Billy, I almost spat my beer everywhere when I seen you lugging that Tank Car round Sarthe on practice! I looked at it this afternoon and thought nah! Hilarious!


----------



## vickky453

this sounds fun , I might try and get in on a few races  

vickky453

is my username.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

Grawsch, took the Tank Car out for a laugh was a real handful to drive.

Was brilliant racing last night really enjoyed it. Some of the best fun I've had on GT5 and a well turned out grid as well.

Was happy with my Lotus for the RWD but my muscle car eat its tyres quickly or maybe it was my heavy right foot lol.

Looking forward to the next time.


----------



## Edward101

Was good fun! Next time I will have to choose some better cars, need to properly set up an Elise 111r, was really quick. We should have done Le man in the dark would make it even more interesting, especially suddenly out of no where the tank car coming along :lol:


----------



## Grawschbags

vickky453 said:


> this sounds fun , I might try and get in on a few races
> 
> vickky453
> 
> is my username.


Get it done. The more the merrier.


----------



## tmitch45

Yep was another good night! The time goes so fast online. The rwd was fun had my gearing totally wrong for Le mans and unfortunately got taken out a few times then managed to take myself out! Note to self keep out of trouble and on the track! Im thinking next time we look at the touring cars or Race Mod cars like the lexus ISF.


----------



## tmitch45

vickky453 said:


> this sounds fun , I might try and get in on a few races
> 
> vickky453
> 
> is my username.


You are more than welcome we tend to race either friday or sat evenings and during the week we sort cars to specific regulations for the racing and mod them. For example this week was rear wheel drive lightweight cars under 1000kg and 420 performance points and muscle cars under 530 performance points. Keep watching the thread for the next race evening.

My psn is tmitch45 add me as I usually setup the lounge and you will ned to be on my friend list to get in.:thumb:


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

tmitch45 said:


> Yep was another good night! The time goes so fast online. The rwd was fun had my gearing totally wrong for Le mans and unfortunately got taken out a few times then managed to take myself out! Note to self keep out of trouble and on the track! Im thinking next time we look at the touring cars or Race Mod cars like the lexus ISF.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Grawschbags

Its a nightmare if you get tangled at the first corner! I'd love to say it ruined my race on a few occasions, but that was probably more down to my driving ability. 

Going to get some practice in on that Stratos. Think it could be good in the lightweight races once mastered!


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Its a nightmare if you get tangled at the first corner! I'd love to say it ruined my race on a few occasions, but that was probably more down to my driving ability.
> 
> Going to get some practice in on that Stratos. Think it could be good in the lightweight races once mastered!


Did you get the DLC race car pack with the touring cars? We could pick one of those to use next time so we are all the same and they will handle better as they are racing cars. I've also used the race modded lexus ISF which we could race and I found handle really well. I do like the idea of us modding and setting up cars during the week then racing at the weekend.

My biggest problem is the track, I tend to keep to d=just a few tracks so when race on tracks I'm not used to its like a ralley stage:lol:


----------



## Grawschbags

Yes mate, I downloaded the touring car pack. Will give it a look and pick my favourite.

I done quite a few laps in that Lexus pretty early on and got on OK with it, albeit round Spa.

Was good with the amount of folk on the grid last night. That Skyline_mad guy put me in the gravel on more than one occasion!

Good bit of fisty cuffs with Jenks over the line in the single make race as well, nearly a photo finish!


----------



## JMorty

I know I'm a bit late to this but could I join?


----------



## Grawschbags

JMDetailing said:


> I know I'm a bit late to this but could I join?


Sure mate. Keep an eye on the thread for upcoming practices/races and entry regulations.

Best adding tmitch45 as a friend as he's commander in chief and sets up the lounges. Everyone else's usernames can found throughout the thread. My PSN is Grawschbags.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Yes mate, I downloaded the touring car pack. Will give it a look and pick my favourite.
> 
> I done quite a few laps in that Lexus pretty early on and got on OK with it, albeit round Spa.
> 
> Was good with the amount of folk on the grid last night. That Skyline_mad guy put me in the gravel on more than one occasion!
> 
> Good bit of fisty cuffs with Jenks over the line in the single make race as well, nearly a photo finish!


Aero and his mates are very fast! Me and Jenks had a bit of rubbing too its all good fun but annoying when it ruins your race. Maybe for the propper races early on we need to tighten up on the driving standards a little. I don't want us to have really tight rules as we have previously discussed but its no fun when your the one in the gravel and no way of catching.

Like I said maybe we tighten up on things in the early races and then if people want to have some full contact stuff later. For example I try my best not to make contact with others and or make despirate lunges and expect others to do the same. At the end of the night I was racing with aero and his mates in some golf gti's and it was carnige but we all knew it was a fun race and lots of contact was to be expected.


----------



## Grawschbags

Regardless of the rules I think you will always get the carnage at the first corner as everyone jostles for position, just depends if you want to put your car in too dangerous a position to get it. As we've discussed earlier in the thread, as long as its not a deliberate punt then its all good.


----------



## jenks

Hey, dont blame me, I got took out too! 3 abreast into a corner is always going to end messy. Just my fantastic skill kept me pointing in the right direction whilst the other 2 span out:driver::lol:

I did admit to punting Ed off, but it was an error not deliberate.

Anyone on later? I am staying up late tonight and will be on about 11pm


----------



## tmitch45

Might be on later mate, going to try and find those NASCAR guys I talked about in the thread with the pace car and caution flags. If I find them I'll message you and you could join me for a little 'UK v USA' at their own game!. I'm staying up to, I've got a baby to feed at 1:00 so no point going to bed really!

Ok you may have stayed on the track at the last bend when me and Ed went off but we got all the style points for crossing the line in reverse:driver:


----------



## Aero

Some great racing last night :thumb: turned to chaos later on which was a good laugh and great for stress relief :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

Yep I enjoyer the raing in the golfs and mclarens was a good end to the night and very funny I couldn't stop laughing!:thumb:


----------



## Edward101

I may get on tonight. Be good to have some same make races... maybe with lower grip tyres... limited to sports mediums? To make it a bit more interesting. Looks like I missed out on the same make races though the other night.


----------



## tmitch45

I'm going on later if your around depending on baby. Have you got a RUF? I got one the other day for the RUF championship and was going to test it out tonight your welcome to join me in another RUF or something similar pp wise. I'm always up for a bit of one make racing to and actually find racing the lower powered cars more fun sometimes. Might see you later.


----------



## Edward101

I have the Ruf CTR2, BTR and Yellowbird. What time you think you will be on if you can get on? Same make racing would be good! Also let me know if you get a reply about the photos buddy


----------



## tmitch45

I'll be on 9:45. Phoned to complain told them my friend was a pro (thats you) and read out the list of things you discussed that was wrong. They have taken it to head office and are getting back to me. I'll keep you posted.

Its the RUF RGT I have but anything similar with the same pp will be fine. Perhaps some lotus elise racing and or maybe on on the dlc touring cars.


----------



## Edward101

tmitch45 said:


> I'll be on 9:45. Phoned to complain told them my friend was a pro (thats you) and read out the list of things you discussed that was wrong. They have taken it to head office and are getting back to me. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Its the RUF RGT I have but anything similar with the same pp will be fine. Perhaps some lotus elise racing and or maybe on on the dlc touring cars.


They should get back to you, hopefully! Not good standards though. Okay I'll probably on then. How about the GT500 cars, the japanese gt cars??


----------



## tmitch45

Plans for this week is some one make racing with Race modified cars and/or touring cars (from the DLC racecar pack). I have mentioned before there is the Lexus ISF Race modded car which a few of you have purchased and there is also maybe the race modded golf gti mk5 or TVR Tuscan speed 6 race mod car. Unless there are any other suggestions I would say lets go for the:-

Lexus or Golf unless Grawschbags has any ideas from the tourning cars?

For the second part of the evening I tought we could have 'the best of Germany' with german road cars (no RC mods) up to 520pp so I'm thinking BMW M3's and 5's etc, Audi RS6 etc. you get the idea but they must be a german tin top.


As we are using racing cars I thought some real world tracks might be the order of the day so I'm thinking:-

Fuji
Cote de azur (monaco)
Monza
Spa
Laguna Seca

Let me know if your in, what cars you think and what is the best night, it looks like it will be either Thursday, Friday or Saturday evening usual sort of time.


----------



## Edward101

TVR Tuscan RM would be good. Its really nice to drive and handles well. As for the german car race I wouldn't mind using a Z4 M coupe if thats okay? 520pp sounds good though as others too high and it can get a bit silly - I find I get better racing when everyone has slower cars, makes it much closer.


Could also do some other themed races like 1980s europe cars etc. Or a race purely for BMWs with a set PP but any BMW you can use - so from your 1970s 2002 turbo to your M3. Loads of fun possibilities for some different types of racing from the norm


----------



## tmitch45

Yes I was thinkng of your tvr when a wrote the post! I wonder if my rs6 will be under the 520 limit? Oh and I found my drift car for next time. I was bl**dy sweating when we did that drifting using the wheel. We will have to start a new challenge aswell called "will it drift". I agree we do have closer races with more finishing close together with the slower cars.

Which is best night for you?


----------



## Edward101

To be honest its hard to tell which nights I will be free. Earlier the better though in the evening for me personally. The wheel is a bit noisy!

Just bought a Z4 M Coupe and modified it to 512pp, cant get any higher! Painted it orange like the M3 GTS :thumb: Seems quite decent but we shall see. I reckon an Audi TT would be better though. Hmm need to experiment with a few german cars :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77

I'm in. I should be good for either Fri or Sat. Maybe Thurs too, but not sure yet.

Don't have any DLC packs, but I don't mind buying the Touring pack if need be


----------



## tmitch45

Dizzle77 said:


> I'm in. I should be good for either Fri or Sat. Maybe Thurs too, but not sure yet.
> 
> Don't have any DLC packs, but I don't mind buying the Touring pack if need be


I'll keep you updated unless your getting it anyway don't want you to get it if we don't end up using it!


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

Friday night might be out for me but Thur or Sat should be ok.

Have the Touring Car pack if you decide to use them. Those selection of tracks should be good especially Monaco could be some carnage at the hairpin though lol.


----------



## Edward101

When f1 2012 is released (I think end of September) are any of you going to get it. Not got an f1 game in years. If few of you are getting it and it is meant to be good then I'll buy it as that would be fun online too! Could make our own championship.


----------



## tmitch45

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> Friday night might be out for me but Thur or Sat should be ok.
> 
> Have the Touring Car pack if you decide to use them. Those selection of tracks should be good especially Monaco could be some carnage at the hairpin though lol.


Looks like Sat night is the fav again then cars to be decided soon. Hows it going with the RUF any luck with set-up or any lap times around Suzuka? I'm stuggling as I always use the driving line so I'm having to relearn tracks and braking points. I will be practicing with the ruf tonight at 9:30ish if you or anyone wants to join? Let me know and I'll set-up a lounge.



Edward101 said:


> When f1 2012 is released (I think end of September) are any of you going to get it. Not got an f1 game in years. If few of you are getting it and it is meant to be good then I'll buy it as that would be fun online too! Could make our own championship.


Yes I cannot wait for this title and to see the improvements over 2010 and 2011. I suggested a load of improvements on a forum to codemasters (mainly about online play) as its too easy to take someone out and there are too many dirty racers out there. Typically the first corner at any track was carnage. My tactic was always to let people past going into the first corner then pick my way through the debris into a good position then take it from there. I will def be getting this and if a few of us do I would be up for an online DW championship (would have to be PS3 only as you cannot race ps3 and xbox together well in 2011 anyway) as I tried to setup before or I will join the Apex F1 2012 league if there isn't enough interest.

One thing I will always do with racing games from now on when I get them is to use manual gears, no traction control and no racing line from the start or just after I've had it for a bit. I got too used to having these 'on' that now I'm in situations where they are not allowed its like learning the game again.


----------



## Aero

I will be online tonight and tomorrow, probably not Saturday.

Not sure about F1 2012 because I have 2011 and even though it's good I very rarely play it.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

tmitch45 said:


> Looks like Sat night is the fav again then cars to be decided soon. Hows it going with the RUF any luck with set-up or any lap times around Suzuka? I'm stuggling as I always use the driving line so I'm having to relearn tracks and braking points. I will be practicing with the ruf tonight at 9:30ish if you or anyone wants to join? Let me know and I'll set-up a lounge.


Sat night sounds good. I'm not good at setting up cars usually just deal with whatever way the car is. Just changed the brake balance which seemed to keep the car more stable under heavy braking.

Done a few laps on Suzuka last night and my best so far was a 2.01.500 But I know I can improve on that.


----------



## tmitch45

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> Done a few laps on Suzuka last night and my best so far was a 2.01.500 But I know I can improve on that.


I think they sent you a faster RUF than me:lol: Thats much faster than I've done and now I've realised the driving line isn't allowed my times have got slower. I'm going to have another go later so I'll let you know my times after that unless yr on as well.


----------



## tmitch45

For Saturday nights racing the cars will be:-

*TVR Tuscan speed 6 race mod *which is available in the showroom and then needs to be race modded in GT auto.

*German Saloon Cars* - 550 performance point limit, German made saloon or estate cars so things like Audi RS6, Merc AMG, BMW M3 or M5 etc.

Edward you need to swap the Z4 coupe for a saloon car mate so we are all in the same style of car.

As a little fun towards the end it might be fun to race the saloon cars around a Go Kart track demolition Derby style! I've done this a few times with Aero and its a good laugh and fun way to end the night.

I'll be on at 9:15ish to set-up the room.

I've got plenty ideas of themes for more races but if anyones got any good ideas let me know.


----------



## Edward101

I'll try get on at 9:15  my second car for the German lot fits the bill so I'm okay to go


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

im up for some gt5 race action


----------



## tmitch45

Dan3.2 said:


> im up for some gt5 race action


Hi Dan your welcome to join us. If you send me a friend request to my psn tmitch45 I'll accept and then you can enter the lobby/room I'll set-up 9:15ish tomorrow. To enter the lounge follow the instructions below:-

On your home page click Community
Scroll up or down to find my profile - tmitch45
Click on tmitch45
You will see Message board, Log, Mail, Gifts and Lounge - which is a coffee cup
Click on the small round orange and black icon above the coffee cup
Click Join to enter my room/lounge.

The cars we are using tomorrow are:-

TVR Tuscan speed 6 race mod which is available in the showroom and then needs to be race modded in GT auto.

German Saloon Cars - 550 performance point limit, German made saloon or estate cars so things like Audi RS6, Merc AMG, BMW M3 or M5 etc.

We will be using a variety of tracks with either a vote for the next track or winner chooses. Hope to see you on track!


----------



## Dizzle77

Dammit! I unexpectantly had to travel tonight, so only just got home. Looks like I've missed out


----------



## tmitch45

Dizzle77 said:


> Dammit! I unexpectantly had to travel tonight, so only just got home. Looks like I've missed out


Its tomorrow night buddy (saturday):thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

I'll hopefully get on too at some point. We're getting our new pup tomorrow, so will have to wait and see how it goes.

Liking the sound of German saloons. Hopefully I can be competitive in my AMG 190 classic.

Is the Lotus Carlton got any German links?!


----------



## Dizzle77

tmitch45 said:


> Its tomorrow night buddy (saturday):thumb:


doh.....suppose I should have read the message properly. I just saw all the race info and assumed it was tonight 

See you tomorrow!

Oh and nice race ideas and saloon cars on a karting track will be carnage :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Is the Lotus Carlton got any German links?!


I guess I could let you have that as lotus carlton = Vauxhall Carlton = Opel = German. So as long as it fits the pp limit give it a go.

I think I'm going to be at a weight disadvantage in my RS6 Estate!


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> I think I'm going to be at a weight disadvantage in my RS6 Estate!


At least you'll sound good being at a disadvantage!

Don't think my classics will be up to the job against the modern metal!


----------



## tmitch45

That AMG 190 Classic is a nice car like the Merc Cosworth always wanted on of those in the real world! Should be fun tonight i've had to detune the RS6 using the power limiter as it was kicking out over 900bhp. I'm hoping with its weight that detuning wont rob me of too much speed compared to the opposition!


----------



## Dizzle77

Just sorted my cars out, so I'm all set and raring to go.

See you guys later. Hopefully I'll be on by 9:15


----------



## tmitch45

Good racing again last night guys. My RS6 was so fast until the corners:lol: It didn't like slowing down at all and in both races I had no front tyres left at the end! At least 4x4 made it easier to get out the gravel traps!

Why am I better at the dirty racing at the end and not the main racing:lol:

I've got some good ideas for next weekend guys and will post up early next week. Have a good rest of the weekend.


----------



## bannan

Some good racing, think that's the first time i've played on GT5 for about 6 months, need to win more races now to build up some more cash, I spent it all last night on the TVR then accidentally sold it to get nothing back for it lol. Need to build up a better garage too.


----------



## Dizzle77

Had a good time last night too and I actually won a race for once. 

Welcome aboard, Bannan :thumb: I was like you when I started playing with these guys in that I hadn't played GT5 in months. I find the easiest way to build up cash is by doing to Seasonal Events, although that can be somewhat dependant on what cars you have. 

There's a track that I raced online a few weeks ago. Maybe we could race on it next week? I just need to work out which track it was. All I remember is it had a ridiculously steep incline in it


----------



## tmitch45

Dizzle77 said:


> There's a track that I raced online a few weeks ago. Maybe we could race on it next week? I just need to work out which track it was. All I remember is it had a ridiculously steep incline in it


Did we race on it last night? Was it Laguna Seca?


----------



## Dizzle77

tmitch45 said:


> Did we race on it last night? Was it Laguna Seca?


It might be another part of Laguna Seca as that's what made me remember it. There's a right turn followed by a steep incline. I'll have a look later.


----------



## tmitch45

Dizzle77 said:


> It might be another part of Laguna Seca as that's what made me remember it. There's a right turn followed by a steep incline. I'll have a look later.


Was it spa? There is the tight hairpin after the start finish straight then you go up the hill through eau rouge.


----------



## Dizzle77

Couldn't find the track in GT5, so tried looking online. Found this youtube video of Fiat 500s trying to climb it :lol:
The hill starts at the 1min mark






Can't find the name of the track though, but think it's an Eiger Nordwand one. Maybe you have to unlock it? DLC? I was able to race on it online though.

UPDATE: As an idea for the next race maybe we could have a night race?


----------



## jenks

That vidoes great, may have to try that myself but detune it a bit:lol:


----------



## Edward101

Was really good last night, shame we didn't have more people bust still a good laugh! My M3 was brilliant in the corners but lacking in the straights. But the trusty 106 is silly fast on the corners, will have to see if theres a g meter, must be like an f1 car in terms of g running on the racing softs lol!


----------



## Grawschbags

Couldn't make it last night unfortunately. Glad to see a good time was had by all. Was itching to bust out the classic German machinery as well!

Has anyone got headsets yet? I can't face typing via my wheel any more!


----------



## tmitch45

I've looked into it but I've got the ps3 connected to my av amp via digital lead and I don't want to loose that. I got myself a really cheap usb keyboard from argos (£10) which makes typing much faster and it just plug and play. I just click on the chat button and type away! 

Is there away of having my ps3 perminently connected to the amp and have a decent headset connected without having to keep swapping the leads over every time?


----------



## Bero

An optical splitter should work fine? Something like this


----------



## Dizzle77

any idea what the track is in the video and how to get it?


----------



## Aero

Dizzle77 said:


> any idea what the track is in the video and how to get it?


Course maker track called Mt. Aso Tarmac.


----------



## Dizzle77

Cheers Aero. Found it last night. I've never accessed the Course Maker until now.

Is racing on this weekend? Not sure about Friday, but should be free Saturday.

As one of the events.....maybe Japanese night race?


----------



## tmitch45

Yep lets aim for saturday race night. Been really busy this week so not had chance to sort anything as yet. As somene correctly mentioned it seems that the closest and most fun racing happens with the lower powered cars which also means that they are easier to control and therefore people don't tend to leave the track which ends their race.

With this in mind I had noticed on a gt5 forum that when new people want to enter their gt5 racing league they first have to enter a suzuki ccappuccino race mod league with promotes very close racing so I propose for this week we start off with Suzuki Cappuccino from the car dealership and the race mod only from Gt auto.










For the second part I thought we could buy some dirt and/or snow tyres for our scooby's and evos from a few weeks ago and do some Rally Cross races on some of the rally stages.

So for this week you need a race modified suzuki Cappuccino and some snow and dirt tyres for your evo or scooby with pp to be announced. We will race on Sat night 9:15 lounge set-up.


----------



## Edward101

Sounds good Tim! Shall we all choose a colour we wish to paint our cappuccino? So then we know who everyone is by there car??


----------



## tmitch45

Sound good cant remember what mine is I'll have to let you know!

Just checked its red with black wheels and number 43.


----------



## nick.s

How would one join the hallowed group?


----------



## tmitch45

Hi Nick your more than welcome to join. Basically if you send me a friend request my psn is tmitch45 then that will let you into the online lounge I usually set up and thats it really. There are some regulars and the numbers are slowly rising. I think the most we have had is around 9-10 people racing. The main aim is to have fun with some clean fair racing as most of us have experienced idiots online who just want to take people out.

At the beginning of every week I set-up a theme for the follwoing weekend in terms of the cars we will be racing. We usually race on a friday or saturday evening around 9:30ish and this is based on getting the most people we can. For this weeks cars check-out the posts above. If you keen to join but are struggling for credits to buy the car and race mod it for this week let us know and I'm sure someone will send you one. Let me know if you want to join us and also if you send me a friend request. I'm sure others will respond to this message and give you their psn's but these can also be found if you look back through the thread. Hope to see you soon mate.


----------



## nick.s

Cheers fella  Will send ye a request and have a bit of a race for a giggle  I'm always up for a laugh and if I can pry the telly away from the missus, should get some game time in


----------



## tmitch45

nick.s said:


> Cheers fella  Will send ye a request and have a bit of a race for a giggle  I'm always up for a laugh and if I can pry the telly away from the missus, should get some game time in


I'll keep an eye out for your friend request mate. Most of us have issues getting the missus off the tv or out of the way. The accepted polite method is to cook them a meal early evening, watch some telly with them and then run them a bath with candles and all that crap then the tv is yours!!:thumb: I will set up the lounge fromto be ready for people to enter from around 9:30ish depending on my baby (a real baby not a pet name for the mrs:lol. I've put instructions below for how to enter the lounge just incase you didn't know:-

On your home page click Community
Scroll up or down to find my profile - tmitch45
Click on tmitch45
You will see Message board, Log, Mail, Gifts and Lounge - which is a coffee cup
Click on the small round orange and black icon above the coffee cup
Click Join to enter my room/lounge.


----------



## Edward101

Cappuccino bought! Going the full hog with our 'themed' races - car is now painted in 'Cafe Au Lait'  not the nicest of colours but at least I will be unique lol.


tmitch45/Tim - Red/black 
edward101/Ed - Cafe Au Lait/black


----------



## tmitch45

Edward101 said:


> Cappuccino bought! Going the full hog with our 'themed' races - car is now painted in 'Cafe Au Lait'  not the nicest of colours but at least I will be unique lol.
> 
> tmitch45/Tim - Red/black
> edward101/Ed - Cafe Au Lait/black


Nice one:thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

I have a Cappuccino in Race Mod guise already, with a rake of other mods. Is the only mod allowed to be race mod and racing softs?

Will have to see what garish colour I can paint it. My racing number will be 81 though.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> I have a Cappuccino in Race Mod guise already, with a rake of other mods. Is the only mod allowed to be race mod and racing softs?
> 
> Will have to see what garish colour I can paint it. My racing number will be 81 though.


Yes just softs and race mod so we are all the same. The idea being from peoples comments is that if we have the same car with no other mods or set-up and its a lower powered car it will give us closer racing.

Does everyone have the 'space kart track' which is part of a dlc? The little suzuki would be ace fun around there with a bit of full contact at the end of the night!!

Also with regards to the scooby's and evos we can sort the performance point level on the night using the cpower controller to detune as needed. We can also purchase Dirt or Snow tyres as well.

For those who haven't raced with us befores we have some evos and scoobys we have raced before which we will use on Sat where any mods were allowed but with a performance level was limited to 500pp.


----------



## jenks

I'm hopefully on later, mines matte lime green/black number 10


----------



## nick.s

tmitch45 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for your friend request mate. Most of us have issues getting the missus off the tv or out of the way. The accepted polite method is to cook them a meal early evening, watch some telly with them and then run them a bath with candles and all that crap then the tv is yours!!:thumb: I will set up the lounge fromto be ready for people to enter from around 9:30ish depending on my baby (a real baby not a pet name for the mrs:lol. I've put instructions below for how to enter the lounge just incase you didn't know:-
> 
> On your home page click Community
> Scroll up or down to find my profile - tmitch45
> Click on tmitch45
> You will see Message board, Log, Mail, Gifts and Lounge - which is a coffee cup
> Click on the small round orange and black icon above the coffee cup
> Click Join to enter my room/lounge.


Cheers fella  Sent 



Edward101 said:


> Cappuccino bought! Going the full hog with our 'themed' races - car is now painted in 'Cafe Au Lait'  not the nicest of colours but at least I will be unique lol.
> 
> tmitch45/Tim - Red/black
> edward101/Ed - Cafe Au Lait/black


I've got one, is there a PP limit people work to?

Mine is red and on 370pp.


----------



## jenks

Anyone on later?


----------



## tmitch45

nick.s said:


> Cheers fella  Sent
> 
> I've got one, is there a PP limit people work to?
> 
> Mine is red and on 370pp.


There is no pp limit as we will all be the same as the only mod allowed is the racing mod with no other mods or set-up. I'll reply to the request either later tonight if I get on or early tomorrow.



jenks said:


> Anyone on later?


Might be on later mate depending on the Baby!


----------



## nick.s

I am hoping to be, just honing my skills in a Cappucino


----------



## Grawschbags

Don't know if I'll make it on. Got a 60th to show face at. Taking the car though, so hopefully make a quick getaway.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Don't know if I'll make it on. Got a 60th to show face at. Taking the car though, so hopefully make a quick getaway.


Be worth seeing if we are still on when yr back. Its a perfect bbq evening so I may be on a little more like 9.30-9.45 to setup.


----------



## Grawschbags

Just to confirm, my racing mod'd Cappuccino is sitting at 389 PP with 71 BHP. I'm guessing this is the case for everyone?

My colour combo is Sonic Blue Mica on both the body and wheels. Racing number is 81.


----------



## bannan

i will be on again tonight, one of my mates may be on too he may add you tmitch, his PSN is dmkay80. If that's ok?


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Just to confirm, my racing mod'd Cappuccino is sitting at 389 PP with 71 BHP. I'm guessing this is the case for everyone?
> 
> My colour combo is Sonic Blue Mica on both the body and wheels. Racing number is 81.


I can confirm that it should be 71BHP and 389pp. I had a different Cappuccino that i had modded and then I did the race mod and it was kicking out a crazy 127BHP and 462pp. To avoid problems I'll set up the room to 389pp to avoid any problems. For those who have more power this can be adjusted down.


----------



## tmitch45

bannan said:


> i will be on again tonight, one of my mates may be on too he may add you tmitch, his PSN is dmkay80. If that's ok?


No prob I'll look out for him!


----------



## Grawschbags

How did the Cappuccino racing go last night? I never got home till quite late in the end.


----------



## bannan

Grawschbags said:


> How did the Cappuccino racing go last night? I never got home till quite late in the end.


There was 3 of us online, the Cappuccino was actually a good little car on smaller tracks, some good fun. Some close clean racing.


----------



## Edward101

Sorry I couldn't make it last night chaps, didn't get home until 12


----------



## tmitch45

Edward101 said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it last night chaps, didn't get home until 12


No worries I think for a lot the chance for a bbq was to much to resist as well


----------



## tmitch45

Anyone up for racing this weekend?


----------



## jenks

I'm in, just gone on gt5 now, will check lounge later, about9.30:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

Anyone out there interested in trying to keep this going as we have had a few excellent race nights and when autumn hits with the darker evenings I'm guessing most of us will have more time.


----------



## Aero

Sorry mate I haven't been on as often as normal. I've got two leagues about to start so a lot of my time online will be taken up with them.


----------



## Grawschbags

I'm still up for partaking when I can mate. Its still a struggle to get on at the weekend though as more often than not we have something happening.


----------



## Dizzle77

Think I've only played GT5 once since the last race a few weeks ago. I currently don't have my PS3 with me now, so won't be able to get on for a few weeks


----------



## jenks

I'll be on when I can make it


----------



## Edward101

I will try get back on soon, havent played much PS3 at all really


----------



## tmitch45

Just guaging opinion here, would people be in favour of restarting the GT5 racing we were doing in the winter? We could do this informanlly as before or if enough interest do a propper race night as the Forza guys with the touring cars. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Grawschbags

I'm still up for it mate. My steering wheel has been collecting dust since my last race!

The new F1 game will be out soon too will it not?


----------



## Dizzle77

I might be up for some racing this weekend. Not touched GT5 for weeks! Be better with a decent number of racers though.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

We do need to kick start this off again and I would be up for some racing this weekend. 

Anyone have Dirt 3? Would be good to have a bit of rally and rallyx action.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> I'm still up for it mate. My steering wheel has been collecting dust since my last race!
> 
> The new F1 game will be out soon too will it not?


Yep the new game F1 2012 is out 21st Sept day after my B'day and its at the top of the list. I'd really like the Thrustmaster T500rs wheel and pedals with the add on ferrari F1 wheel but that might be wishful thinking!!!!!



BILLY-DA-KID said:


> We do need to kick start this off again and I would be up for some racing this weekend.
> 
> Anyone have Dirt 3? Would be good to have a bit of rally and rallyx action.


Yes I miss it and it would be good to get it going again. I've got Dirt3 haven't played it for a while and haven't played online but would be up for it for a change if enough have it!!??



Dizzle77 said:


> I might be up for some racing this weekend. Not touched GT5 for weeks! Be better with a decent number of racers though.


I really want to get it going again but as you say we need the numbers to make it worth while and to make it work. Thats why I thought doing it in the winter when people are less busy in the evenings might work better? If enough interest we could do a propper league if people want or just keep it informal. Eaither way we need the numbers and should perhaps consider a poll to find out which nights are best for people. Also do we keep it as GT5 or use a different game like F1 2012 of Dirts 3??


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

Will be getting F1 2012 on 21st. Dirt 3 is my favourite driving game and I've got back into it recently that's why I wanted to see if anyone else has it. Must get a race with you Tim on it some night.

I thought of getting the Thrustmaster T500 at one point but I've seen a lot of posts about problems with them just dying for no reason and there is a lot of hassle trying to get Thrustmaster to fix them so I decided to stick with my G25.


----------



## bunds

I am up for some online racing ad me Bunds1.


----------



## tmitch45

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> Will be getting F1 2012 on 21st. Dirt 3 is my favourite driving game and I've got back into it recently that's why I wanted to see if anyone else has it. Must get a race with you Tim on it some night.
> 
> I thought of getting the Thrustmaster T500 at one point but I've seen a lot of posts about problems with them just dying for no reason and there is a lot of hassle trying to get Thrustmaster to fix them so I decided to stick with my G25.


I am really undecided what to do. People say the g25 and G27 are no better than the driving force GT apart from the pedals. I too have seen the reviews of the t500rs. Might have to go for one of these insted:-

http://www.fanatec.com/

The wheels for this look ace but at a price!

Are you ready for Monaco on Weds? should be fun! You should sign up for the propper GT omega league its basically the same guys. There is a monday and weds league and we are starting to struggle for numbers on mondays so pleanty of space on the grid if you are interested. The current season is over half way through so I'm sure you could join for some experience and then do the next season. TBH if you joined now you would prob end up with more points than me!!


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> I am really undecided what to do. People say the g25 and G27 are no better than the driving force GT apart from the pedals. I too have seen the reviews of the t500rs. Might have to go for one of these insted:-
> 
> http://www.fanatec.com/
> 
> The wheels for this look ace but at a price!
> 
> Are you ready for Monaco on Weds? should be fun! You should sign up for the propper GT omega league its basically the same guys. There is a monday and weds league and we are starting to struggle for numbers on mondays so pleanty of space on the grid if you are interested. The current season is over half way through so I'm sure you could join for some experience and then do the next season. TBH if you joined now you would prob end up with more points than me!!


I wouldn't spend the money on the G27 to be honest. If you're happy enough with the wheel you have, just keep it. Will buying another offer anything over what you currently have, besides the 3 pedals and standalone shifter.

The amount I use my wheel didn't really justify me spending the cash I did on my setup. I would probably have been just as happy with the Driving Force GT. When I play with manual gears I use the paddles, so the shifter never gets used, therefore the clutch pedal doesn't either.

I don't want to swap though...


----------



## tom-coupe

Just bought a ps3 with gt5 ill be up for a race night


----------



## Edward101

Undecided on wether to get F1 2012 or not. Is it good with the wheel guys?


----------



## Grawschbags

Not got it yet, but will do soon. Hope there's some racing between all of us too.


----------



## tmitch45

I got it on Friday and its good. I'm tending to mainly play on f1 or GT5 as when I play on both it makes me worse as the handling is so different.

I'm definately up for either some F1 racing or GT5 stuff like before.

I played F1 2012 online on Friday and it was crap - the same old problem with people taking you out and crashing on purpose. I'm so glad I'm in a proper racing league now with strct rules as it stops all that. I'd really like it if we did some longer f1 races say 20 to 50%.


----------



## Edward101

Just bought F1 2012 today, had a bit of a play this evening. Just getting used to the steering characteristics. Very sensitive compared to GT5. Good fun though, will be good if we get a good few of us online again


----------



## Grawschbags

Will hopefully pick up a copy this week. I'm definitely up for some racing with you guys. Like I said in an earlier post, F1 was my favourite racing game to play online.


----------



## Edward101

Was £32 in Tesco so not too bad I thought. I got the last copy this evening though! Bad idea getting a game now though. Got a dissertation to write :wall:


----------



## Grawschbags

Meh! Priorities and all that!

I'll snap it up for £32 quid in Tesco then, cheers. Had the missus looking in some of the game shops at the weekend and she phoned to tell me it was £42. Told her I would pass on that price and no doubt get it from a supermarket. :driver:


----------



## tmitch45

What do people think of it then?

The handling feels very different especially with the wheel! I think I need to play with the settings a little to get it right. Other than that the slow speed corners seem harder to master. I haven't started the single player championship yet just had some races online which were the usual stupid efforts with people crashing all over the place and I've done the young driver stuff. We must get a group of us together one night and have a decent couple of races (longer with pit stops) on some good but easy tracks!


----------



## Edward101

Grawschbags said:


> Meh! Priorities and all that!
> 
> I'll snap it up for £32 quid in Tesco then, cheers. Had the missus looking in some of the game shops at the weekend and she phoned to tell me it was £42. Told her I would pass on that price and no doubt get it from a supermarket. :driver:


Yeah I wasn't going to pay over £40 as I am trying to put money away at the moment but for £32 I was happy.



tmitch45 said:


> What do people think of it then?
> 
> The handling feels very different especially with the wheel! I think I need to play with the settings a little to get it right. Other than that the slow speed corners seem harder to master. I haven't started the single player championship yet just had some races online which were the usual stupid efforts with people crashing all over the place and I've done the young driver stuff. We must get a group of us together one night and have a decent couple of races (longer with pit stops) on some good but easy tracks!


At first I had a job to keep the car straight :lol: far to sensitive for my liking. Now had a play with the settings and much better now. Sensitive still but an F1 car will have very direct steering. I have just started a career with Caterham and just done the practice session at Melbourne, still getting to grips with it... god knows what I will be like if it rains though


----------



## Grawschbags

Does the difficulty seem more challenging in this one?

I remember in F1 2010 that you could take like an HRT and obliterate the rest of the field on some of the difficulty settings, but then the hard setting with most of the assists off was nigh on impossible for me!


----------



## tmitch45

Edward101 said:


> At first I had a job to keep the car straight :lol: far to sensitive for my liking. Now had a play with the settings and much better now. Sensitive still but an F1 car will have very direct steering. I have just started a career with Caterham and just done the practice session at Melbourne, still getting to grips with it... god knows what I will be like if it rains though


Same here the steering is very sensitive any slight touch on the wheel and the car was going from side to side!



Grawschbags said:


> Does the difficulty seem more challenging in this one?
> 
> I remember in F1 2010 that you could take like an HRT and obliterate the rest of the field on some of the difficulty settings, but then the hard setting with most of the assists off was nigh on impossible for me!


In some of the reviews I've read they comment on the difficulty setting and how on the hardest they were 3 seconds off pole in a lower order car but then in the next easier setting they were easily on pole with the same car!

I guess they have tried to make the handling more real and they say they have focused on people using the PS3 controller. I wonder if that is why is feels so weird with the wheel?!? I had a go in the wet and it was very difficult.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

Hated the handling at the start but after fiddling about with the settings it's very good.

Try these settings and see what you think:-
Steering deadzone – 0%
Steering Saturation – 6%
Steering Linearity – 40%
Throttle deadzone – 0%
Throttle saturation - 8%
Brake deadzone – 0% 
Brake saturation – 0% 

Set all Force Feedback settings to 100%

Also another thing to know, If you are to aggressive with the wheel movements the car will understeer clean off the track, be smooth when turning with less lock and you will find that the car will turn in better.:driver:


----------



## Edward101

What difficulty setting are you guys using now? Im sort of inbetween intermediate and professional at the moment in terms of my pace - using intermediate though. Im slowly improving. The key is being smooth with the wheel.


----------



## tmitch45

There are lots of reports on the net (quick google search) about people not liking the handling particularly with the Driving force GT wheel (DFGT). The setting described by Billy seem to be similar to what a lot are suggesting. The key seems to be increasing the Linearity to anywhere between 25 and 80% and increasing the steering deadzone to 1 or 2%.

I'm glad I found this as I was getting ready to give the game up as wasn't getting on well with it. I think they have focused too much on improving the controls for people using the pad!


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

If you set the settings as I have you'll have no need to touch the deadzone settings. Try it and be smooth when turning, less is more (to a certain degree lol) after a few races you will start enjoying it.


----------



## Grawschbags

Surely there will be a patch coming out to sort out the steering wheel issues. 

Just picked my copy up from Tesco - £35.50 - not the £32 Edward paid!


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Surely there will be a patch coming out to sort out the steering wheel issues.
> 
> Just picked my copy up from Tesco - £35.50 - not the £32 Edward paid!


I hope so as its rubbish at the moment! tried the settings from a few people and its no better. Gave it an hour or so then went back to GT5 to make sure my wheel was OK. With GT5 its fine and with 2011 but with 2012 its horrible. It also does this strange thing in medium speed corners where you willl be going around the corner and all of a sudden the wheel goes really light light as if you have locked the wheels its strange.


----------



## Grawschbags

I'll maybe hold off on opening my copy then in the off chance I have to take it back if it's that bad.


----------



## Edward101

Grawschbags said:


> Surely there will be a patch coming out to sort out the steering wheel issues.
> 
> Just picked my copy up from Tesco - £35.50 - not the £32 Edward paid!


Aahh that's strange why it's more at your store. It's a good game nodes take some getting used to after GT5 but I'm pretty used to it now and I'm sure there will be an update of some sort if lots of people complain.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

tmitch45 said:


> I hope so as its rubbish at the moment! tried the settings from a few people and its no better. Gave it an hour or so then went back to GT5 to make sure my wheel was OK. With GT5 its fine and with 2011 but with 2012 its horrible. It also does this strange thing in medium speed corners where you willl be going around the corner and all of a sudden the wheel goes really light light as if you have locked the wheels its strange.


The reason the wheel is going light is that the front wheels have broke traction because you are turning too much. When in the middle of a corner if the car is starting to drift wide, feed in a bit of throttle and she will come round more.


----------



## tmitch45

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> The reason the wheel is going light is that the front wheels have broke traction because you are turning too much. When in the middle of a corner if the car is starting to drift wide, feed in a bit of throttle and she will come round more.


Thanks Billy I'll give it a go! I was practicing on GT5 last night with the super GT cars at Tokyo and the car feels much nicer to drive. Have you thought about joining the proper apex league Billy? The new season starts in a couple of weeks and I'm sure if you message the guys you could do the last few races this season if you wanted. Its basically the same guys that do the porsche cup.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

Going on hols so will not be here for the next Porsche cup race. Will have a look at the other leagues when I come back.


----------



## Grawschbags

How you getting on with the GT5 leagues Tim, is it good fun?


----------



## marc147

Whens the next race?


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> How you getting on with the GT5 leagues Tim, is it good fun?


Its really good fun and there are always 10 to 16 peaple on the grid. The guys are friendly and do help you out with free cars and advice about setting them up. As for my performance well there are some awsomely fast guys and I'm usually in the bottom few but as they said no matter what your performance there is always someone to race against. There are some strict rules which I was concerned about but if you are a clean fair racer you are fine and TBH these rules help towards the fun an fair racing.

I race in the official GT5 league which is two races every Monday night with qualifying for the first race and reverse grid for the second. The evening usually lasts about an hour. I also race in the Porsche Cup which is on every 2 weeks on a wednesday and is one race and qualifying which usually lasts a about 45mins or so. Billy is also in this league and is doing better than me.

If anyone is interested its the apex racing league http://www.apexracingleague.com/forumdisplay.php?20-Gran-Turismo-5 which is comming to the end of its 5th season (2-3 weeks left) and then we will be into season 6. Check it out if your interested. The main stipulation is that if you want to join you do need to commit to race every week at the set time. The biggest problem the league has is a little like us and that is getting people to commit and turn up regularly. They said that they have lots of interest at the start of the season but the numbers soon drop off and that isn't fair for the guys they had to turn away!

Even though I'm doing this I'm always up for having a little race night either GT5 or F1 2012 so let me know if anythings going on!!


----------



## Grawschbags

Hmmm, may give this a bit more thought as Monday nights seem perfectly do-able at present. 

Like you say though, if something comes out the woodwork and you can't make the race I can see it being an inconvenience.


----------



## Grawschbags

marc147 said:


> Whens the next race?


We're struggling to get people on at the same time mate. If you'd like to organise something, stick a date and time up and we'll see if it generates some interest.


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Hmmm, may give this a bit more thought as Monday nights seem perfectly do-able at present.
> 
> Like you say though, if something comes out the woodwork and you can't make the race I can see it being an inconvenience.


People do miss the odd race as they know people have lives and stuff to do. I guess they just need people to make an real effort to be there each week. Over the summer people have missed races for holidays and as long as you tell people insted of a 'no show' its fine. There is a DR who races who makes 80% of races but cant do them all due to shifts.


----------



## Grawschbags

When does season 6 kick off Tim?

Will have a read of the link when I have more time. 

My steering wheel is gathering dust just now again as I wasn't that in to F1 2012 when I had a quick shot the other night!


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> When does season 6 kick off Tim?
> 
> Will have a read of the link when I have more time.
> 
> My steering wheel is gathering dust just now again as I wasn't that in to F1 2012 when I had a quick shot the other night!


There are two weeks left in the league but not sure if the next season will start straight away or if there will be a short break while they decide the league format. It looks like next season will be porsche super cup, hot hatches (honda integra or civic type r) and super GT racing. There will be a different class every week and then they are looking at a le mans type endurance race with day to night translation at the end. When you have time look at the link to the forum for GT5. Have a read and see what you think. There will at some point be a sign up thread for season 6 which will be the place to register. TBH its been really good fun and well organised despite me usually comming in the bottom few. All I have to do is really make sure I don't take anyone out. The top guys who are fighting for the win are so fast I don'y know how they do it. At the start of the season I was a good 6 seconds a lap slower than them on a lap but that is much smaller now. Have a look see what you think and give me a shout if you need any more help. The main thing if you want to do it is to make a regualar committment, race clean, keep out of the leaders way and join in with the forum. Oh and another thing, if you join the forum pay to become a full member (optional not needed to race) its a few quid a month and helps keep the site going, you get entered into a draw to win some cool prises like an omega racing rig!


----------



## tmitch45

Anyone up for a blast around the Nurburgring Nordschleiffe tonight after the footy? Got a race on monday using the tvr tuscan speed 6 race mod car so need to get some practice in. i especially need to learn where the ptis are as we race with tyre wear on.

Let me know if anyone is up for this and if there are enough (4-6 min) of us I'll set-up a lounge after the england match. If you haven't got the car but have something with the same performance points/bhp then you can race that just want a level playing field so we can have some good close racing! We don't have to race the ring all night would appreciate a practice and race on this first and then we can do whatever the masses want after.


----------



## Guest

DW name PSN name
1 tmitch45 tmitch45
2 Grawschbags Grawschbags
3 Big Wilso - Big Wilso
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## tmitch45

^^Nice one mate is this the list for tonight??


----------



## Grawschbags

How did my name end up on that? Can't make it unfortunately as I'm out tonight to watch Scotland thump Wales.


----------



## Guest

tmitch45 said:


> ^^Nice one mate is this the list for tonight??


Yea mate, think i missed the active list or did i? I would be up for a race or two.


----------



## tmitch45

Big Wilso - we haven't had a race night for ages as the numbers dropped off and people weren't able to commit regularly. 

I posted up this morning to see if people wanted to race tonight around the ring so there is no active list as such. People usually post up if they can make it and one of us (usually me) sets up a lounge online. Thats how we were working it but unless we get at least 4-6 people it doesn't tend to be worth it. 

Feel free to send me a friend reques Big Wilso and I'll add you so we can race tonight or in the future.


----------



## Sebastalona

Do you mind if I send you a FR mate. Was quite heavily involved in all the GT5 events over on AVF but the interest kind of dwindled with lack of DLC.


----------



## Sebastalona

Also, is the TVR stock apart from the Race Modification? I've got about 4 of them from previous meets but all have been tinkered with to some extent!


----------



## tmitch45

Sebastalona said:


> Also, is the TVR stock apart from the Race Modification? I've got about 4 of them from previous meets but all have been tinkered with to some extent!


Yep mine is totally standard with the exception of the Race Mod from GT Auto. There is also not set-up so transmission, diff and suspension are all default. I also found that intrest dwindled here which is why I joined Apex raceing league which I've found to be excellent with some really fast drivers. I usually come in the bottom three but its good to be in a propperly organised, clean and fun race environment.

link if you want it

http://www.apexracingleague.com/forumdisplay.php?20-Gran-Turismo-5

As for tonight lets hope we can get a group of us going. If not could always try sat/sun and feel free to send a friend request mate.


----------



## Sebastalona

tmitch45 said:


> Yep mine is totally standard with the exception of the Race Mod from GT Auto. There is also not set-up so transmission, diff and suspension are all default. I also found that interest dwindled here which is why I joined Apex raceing league which I've found to be excellent with some really fast drivers. I usually come in the bottom three but its good to be in a propperly organised, clean and fun race environment.
> 
> link if you want it
> 
> http://www.apexracingleague.com/forumdisplay.php?20-Gran-Turismo-5
> 
> As for tonight lets hope we can get a group of us going. If not could always try sat/sun and feel free to send a friend request mate.


Nice one mate, will do.


----------



## tmitch45

I've been practicing recently using the Ferrari 458 Italia for a Ferrari Championship at www.Apexracingleague.com I've also had a quick play with photomode for the first time and thought I'd share some pictures to see if it sparks any interest and we could maybe get something going again!

Drifting around the final corner at Tokyo









Fighting hard with Billy-Da-Kid at the Nurb GP


















Enjoy


----------



## Grawschbags

Nice pics. I'm still interested! 

I remember the 458 being a right handful under my control!


----------



## tmitch45

Grawschbags said:


> Nice pics. I'm still interested!
> 
> I remember the 458 being a right handful under my control!


Slick racing tyres and some rear aero and its really nice to drive. There is nothing wrong with a little opposite lock!!!:thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags

I'll have to dust GT5 off again, F1 2012 isn't doing it for me.


----------



## tmitch45

More inspiration BTW this isn't me!


----------



## Edward101

I really need to get back into GT5, been playing a bit of F1 lately though, just unpredictable at the moment if I will be free certain evenings.

Any one got the new Assassins Creed? Really like the look of it, may get it at some point.


----------



## Grawschbags

Edward101 said:


> Any one got the new Assassins Creed? Really like the look of it, may get it at some point.


My wee brother has it, I'm just waiting on him completing it before he hands it over. He really rates it, and loved the earlier ones. Got to say I thoroughly enjoy playing them too.


----------



## Grawschbags

tmitch45 said:


> More inspiration BTW this isn't me!


That's pretty insane, I can't even drift on cue!


----------



## tmitch45

If we can't get anything going on here you guys need to check out where I race. Its very competitive, fair and friendly league racing. The bonus is you know when its on (Monday or Wednesdays) depending on the league and its regular (every week during with a mid season rest). Some people practice regularly and are lightning face (usually 3 sec a lap faster than me) but there are also those like me who just turn up. There is always someone to race even if its just over who doen't come last!!! It is properly organised with qualification and a feature race and sprint race. There are strict rules and etiquate which worried me but it actually makes it better and fairer as going into the first turn you know your not going to be punted off. The main rule is that its the responsibility of the person behind to overtake safely and if in the process they cause the other person to crash then they have to wait for them and give the place back. The main monday league may be full with only reserve places left (they will email you if people drop out which they do every season and is how I got into it) but there is a new Ferrari 458 league on a weds which I'm also in and looks like it will be good.

http://www.apexracingleague.com/forumdisplay.php?20-Gran-Turismo-5


----------



## jenks

Unbelievable drifting!

I would like to get back into the online racing it was a good laugh. Maybe a bit easier for folks now the dark nights keep us in bit more.


----------



## tmitch45

Does anyone fancy trying to get a weekend race night organised like we used to in celebration of Xmas. I was thinking the usual guys and any new people more than welcome. Let me know if you interested and I can get to work on a small timetable of races for the evening.


----------



## Grawschbags

I'm up for it depending on the night/time mate.


----------



## tmitch45

Nice one lets see if anyone else is up for it!


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

The gaming section on here seems a bit dead lately so might be hard to get enough people but if you do get the numbers count me in as we'll.


----------



## Craigswinton

Just new but I would be up for it. Currently on nightshift so would have to be weekends.


----------



## tmitch45

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> The gaming section on here seems a bit dead lately so might be hard to get enough people but if you do get the numbers count me in as we'll.


I know what you mean I guess with the ARL ROC now this will fill the gap nicely! BTW Billy I like your Corsa VXR what do you think of my Ferrari!?!


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

tmitch45 said:


> I know what you mean I guess with the ARL ROC now this will fill the gap nicely! BTW Billy I like your Corsa VXR what do you think of my Ferrari!?!


Thanks Tim. Ferrari is nice, what sort of mpg do you get lol.


----------



## tmitch45

As some of you may remember a while ago we had some GT5 racing evenings which were excellent fun but fizzled out as we had a low number of racers. As a result myself and Billy joined Apexracingleague which provides regular, competitive and clean racing in a league format. We are currently coming to the end of the current season and the new season will be due to start early March. If you fancy regualr racing one evening a week (Mondays) usually 8:00-9:30, are a fair and clean GT5 driver, can commit to doing this for a 8-10 week series then the Apex racing league superGT series maybe for you. The league is well established and well organised with non of the nonsence you get in open lounge races. There is also an active forum and other soacial and fun events taking place. If you want to know more feel free to PM me. The Gran Turismo thread link is below.

http://www.apexracingleague.com/forumdisplay.php?20-Gran-Turismo-5

and this is the series, rules, race shedule and sign up thread.

http://www.apexracingleague.com/showthread.php?17653-Season-7-Sign-Up-(Starting-Monday-4th-of-March)

It all seems very serious at first but that is because it is so well organised and the rules and regs serve to ensure everyone enjoys fair racing in the knowledge that they wont be randomly taken out of race.


----------



## jenks

Shame this just fizzled out, was good fun while it lasted.

I am currently enjoying dirty racing with random car selection. Good fun!

Hopefully will get resurrected later in the year:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

Yep totally agree it was really good fun both the racing and the banter! I currently race with Billy in the Apex racing league see above posts. People are more than welcome to check out over there what is happening and I'm always up for a few races with the guys from here!

The problem with racing with randoms is its just so dirty unless you are prepared to take it and then dish it back out. See video below!!


----------

